# Wer wird Meister der 1. Bundesliga?



## Apuh (26. Juli 2009)

Hiho!
Wer wird diese Saison Deutscher Meister der erstern Fussball Bundesliga?
MfG


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2009)

Hertha BSC natürlich, wer sonst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Der FC Bayern München.
Anfangs ein holpriger Start (immer gleich am 1. Spieltag die Hoffenheimer als Gegner..), gegen ende der Hinrunde dominieren sie und werden Herbstmeister, aber nur knapp.
Dann aber in der Rückrunde spielen sie anfangs gut, zwischendurch ein kleiner Ausrutscher und dann spielen sie das locker nach Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

ganz klar gladbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (26. Juli 2009)

schweizer trainer = teh meistertitel!


----------



## Death_Master (26. Juli 2009)

Bayern, ohne Niederlage


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Bayern, ohne Niederlage



Wenn wir schon beim träumen sind: Das macht Dynamo Dresden schon vor der Pause klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2009)

jaja wir wissen doch alle wer meister wird deutscher meister wird nur der bvb "sing" 
jetzt haben wir sogar ne tor machine gehollt das wir interesant 
jaja rechtschreibfehler ^^


----------



## Kronas (26. Juli 2009)

ich brauch ne wayne antwortmöglichkeit, mag kein fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jaja wir wissen doch alle wer meister wird deutscher meister wird nur der bvb "sing"
> jetzt haben wir sogar ne tor machine gehollt das wir interesant


BvB? Eher so unwahrscheinlich wie Schalke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kronas schrieb:


> ich brauch ne wayne antwortmöglichkeit, mag kein fußball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube der Thread richtet sich an die Fußball Fans hier, wenn es dich nicht interessiert schau doch in den Thread nicht rein ?!


----------



## Tabuno (26. Juli 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich brauch ne wayne antwortmöglichkeit, mag kein fußball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du brauchst eine 'Ich ignorier mal den Thread' Möglichkeit.
btw: Hertha ist gut dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim träumen sind: Das macht Dynamo Dresden schon vor der Pause klar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



barlow lässt grüßen  ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> barlow lässt grüßen  ^^



Hä?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der hat auch mal so einen witz gemacht mit dynamo dresden....oder wars duisburg? weiß jetzt nich mehr genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....jetzt haste mich unsicher gemacht =(


----------



## Indoras (27. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der hat auch mal so einen witz gemacht mit dynamo dresden....oder wars duisburg? weiß jetzt nich mehr genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fortuna Düssldorf wars glaub ich, im Priestvideo, bin aber grad zu faul nachzuschauen.

Gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube wir Herthaner sind leicht in der Überzahl... krasses Ding. 

Najut, realistisch tippe ich für uns ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf die Meisterschaft. Hehe. 

Keine Ahnung wer Meister wird, aber die Bayern werden es wohl nicht. Der BVB hat ne gute Truppe zusammen, vielleicht so als Überraschungsteam der Saison.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2009)

ich tippe mal das der Rekordmeister auch dieses Jahr die besten Chancen hat, den Titel zu holen...aber vor der Saison ist es immer schwierig zu sagen wie gut welche Mannschaft auftrumpfen wird...
da Wolfsburg vom Kader eigentlich ziemlich unverändert ist haben die auch gute Chancen.jetzt zeigt sich wieviel ein guter Trainer wie Felix wirklich wichtig gewesen ist...
die anderen Mitfavoriten wie HSV,Dortmund,Hertha,Leverkusen,oder auch Bremen udn Schalke sind für mich momentan schwer zu bewerten...
mal die ersten Spieltage abwarten...


----------



## Camô (27. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jaja wir wissen doch alle wer meister wird deutscher meister wird nur der bvb "sing"
> jetzt haben wir sogar ne tor machine gehollt das wir interesant
> jaja rechtschreibfehler ^^


Wow, einen 24-jährigen Welttorjäger, der in einem !!chilenischen" Topclub 37 Buden in 38 Spielen erzielte und weder in seiner Jugend, noch aktuell argentinischer Nationalspieler war/ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin Berliner, hab da sone gewisse Aversion gegen südamerikanische Spieler ohne europäische Cluberfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Bin Berliner, hab da sone gewisse Aversion gegen südamerikanische Spieler ohne europäische Cluberfahrung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Tränen in den Augen schiessen mir gerade so ein Name wie der vom Weltmeister "Luizao" in den Schädel. Hrhrhr... man war das bitter damals. Oder Alves, obwohl der ja alle 10 Spiele mal nen Gutes abgeliefert hat. *g


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer Meister wird, aber die Bayern werden es wohl nicht. Der BVB hat ne gute Truppe zusammen, vielleicht so als Überraschungsteam der Saison.


Abwehr hat der BVB dank dem Ex Bayer Hummels und dem jungen Subotic. Und diese sogar sehr gut, allerdings mittelfeldtechnisch.. noja noja ^^
Und einen Welttorjäger der sich erstmal in Deutschland beweisen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Juli 2009)

hauptsache nicht bayern oder gesindelkirchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


eintracht wird ja leider, mit skibbe, gegen den abstieg kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein, und funke rausekeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Echt ma, welche Feiglinge haben hier für München gevoted? Geht ja garnicht! ;]

HSV wirds!


----------



## Bownz (27. Juli 2009)

Bayern wirds machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2009)

Schtuaget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

St. Pauli natürlich!

Ach verdammt, wird schwierig

Hamburg wirds eh nicht schaffen, obwohl sies nach den letzten Jahren verdient hätten

Wolfsburg war wohl ein 1-Hit-Wonder

Bayern darf nicht

Stuttgart oder BVB

Oder gar Hertha, denen ichs glatt gönnen würde


----------



## Valinar (28. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich sie nicht mag denke ich Bayern München wird Meister.
Trotz Klinsmann waren sie trotzdem besser als die meisten anderen Vereine.


Schalke hätte es aber auch mal verdient.
Bin aber mal auf Hoffenheim gespannt und obs sie nun,da die besten Spieler gesund wieder gesund sind,wieder attraktiven Fussball spielen.
Trotz der großen antisympathie gegen den Klub fande ich das sie schönsten Fussball in der Hinrunde spielten.


----------



## Ceilyn (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hertha BSC natürlich, wer sonst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, sehe ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Juli 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Schalke hätte es ..


er hat das wort gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (28. Juli 2009)

. . . who cares?
Viel wichtiger wer gewinnt die Heritage League?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2009)

aja hab ma nen video gefunden von nem 1.FCK fan gefunden (der fan war 8 jahre alt) 
ALLE LEUTE WISSEN BAYERN IS BESCHISSEN ^^
weil hier schimpfwort filter on is schreib ich es ma so 
piep piep 04 Blau weis is Piep


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> aja hab ma nen video gefunden von nem 1.FCK fan gefunden (der fan war 8 jahre alt)
> ALLE LEUTE WISSEN BAYERN IS BESCHISSEN ^^
> weil hier schimpfwort filter on is schreib ich es ma so
> piep piep 04 Blau weis is Piep


jo,zum Glück gibts hier ein "Schimpfwortfilter",sonst hätten wir ja das Wort beschissen in deinem post lesen können...


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum spielt da eigentlich kein FC Mallorca mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Warum spielt da eigentlich kein FC Mallorca mit?
> ...


Weil der RCD gleich durchgereicht werden würde... hrhrhr... gabs da nicht mal eine Diskussion zu dem Thema?


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Warum spielt da eigentlich kein FC Mallorca mit?
> ...


die haben genug mit der Schweinegrippe zu tun...


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> jaja wir wissen doch alle wer meister wird deutscher meister wird nur der bvb "sing"
> jetzt haben wir sogar ne tor machine gehollt das wir interesant
> jaja rechtschreibfehler ^^




joah lief heute net so gut oder?^^



Razyl schrieb:


> BvB? Eher so unwahrscheinlich wie Schalke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo also wirklich schalke = <3


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo also wirklich schalke = <3


Mit Kurany der Torpfeife und einen Mittelfeld das man in die Tonne treten kann wird das nichts =)


----------



## Duni (15. August 2009)

Alemannia Aachen natürlich! oO

Würd dann auch wer nen Thread aufmachen, wer Meister der 2. Bundesliga wird, da gibts seit dieser Saison nämlich auch ne Meisterschale.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (16. August 2009)

wer hat denn da für Bochum gestimmt ^^


----------



## Klunker (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mit Kurany der Torpfeife und einen Mittelfeld das man in die Tonne treten kann wird das nichts =)



mal schauen wie er gleich weitermacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber 2 tore für den anfang sind doch eigentlich gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mich damals echt mitgenommen als der aus der national elf geflogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mal schauen wie er gleich weitermacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kurany ist ne Wundertüte... einmal trifft er gleich 4 mal und danach ist wieder Schluss...
Und er ist selber schuld das er aus der Nationalelf geflogen ist, wer so einen scheiß abzieht hat Pech gehabt. Die beste Entscheidung die Jogi tun konnte, zudem haben wir bessere Stürmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn auch Herr Gomez in der Nationalelf noch nicht so gut trifft, aber das gibt sich


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Hiho!
> Wer wird diese Saison Deutscher Meister der erstern Fussball Bundesliga?
> MfG



Klarer Fall! Werder Bremen! 

Dieses Jahr sind meine 50 € hoffentlich mal wieder richtig angelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lebenslang grün-weiß!


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn auch Herr Gomez in der Nationalelf noch nicht so gut trifft, aber das gibt sich


Er trifft aber nicht. Tut mir Leid, der Kerl sollte einfach aus der Nationalmannschaft fliegen, er reißt einfach absolut gar nichts. Das ist kein böser Wille, er ist ein wunderbarer Stürmer in der Liga, aber in der Nationalmannschaft ist er nichts als ein Chancentod o.0


----------



## Razyl (16. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Er trifft aber nicht. Tut mir Leid, der Kerl sollte einfach aus der Nationalmannschaft fliegen, er reißt einfach absolut gar nichts. Das ist kein böser Wille, er ist ein wunderbarer Stürmer in der Liga, aber in der Nationalmannschaft ist er nichts als ein Chancentod o.0


Das kann sich wie gesagt noch geben. Der Druck auf Ihn ist nunmal sehr groß und ich möchte dabei auch nur an einen Klose oder auch an andere Stürmer erinnern die auch lange Zeit nichts getroffen haben. Ich denke er wird langfristig gesehen ein erfolgreicher Stürmer in der Nationalmannschaft.


----------



## Klunker (16. August 2009)

um es mal einfach auszudrücken Bäm Schalke :3


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2009)

Stuttgart wird Meister. Letzte Saison schon gut vorne mit dabei gewesen, den Kader für 09/10 mit Hleb und Pogrebnjak sehr gut verstärkt. 
Markus Babbel macht seinen Job als Teamchef hervorragend. Die Schale ist unser!


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

tja,nach dme 2.Spieltag lässt sich noch wenig absehen wer sich vorne absetzt,aber auf alle Fälle hab ich recht behalten mit Wolfsburg,das die auch ohne Felix ganz oben mitspielen werden,da die Meistermannschaft eher noch verstärkt wurde...und die zwei Siege zeigen wie stark sie sind...
Schalke hatte bisher zwei Abstiegskandidaten als Gegner.von daher wag ich noch keine Prognose ob die weiterhin oben mitspielen werden...
interessant finde ich das der "General" van Gal auch nicht besser in die Saison gestartet ist als Klinsi...da werden Rummenigge und Hoeneß ganz schön bedeppert geguckt haben))...


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> interessant finde ich das der "General" van Gal auch nicht besser in die Saison gestartet ist als Klinsi...da werden Rummenigge und Hoeneß ganz schön bedeppert geguckt haben))...


Da muss man auch bedenken das Bayern gleich am Anfang gegen Hoffenheim und Werder spielen mussten und somit einen schon heftigen Start haben. Außerdem kommt nun Ribéry zurück, da wird es wieder für die anderen Mannschaften schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da muss man auch bedenken das Bayern gleich am Anfang gegen Hoffenheim und Werder spielen mussten und somit einen schon heftigen Start haben. Außerdem kommt nun Ribéry zurück, da wird es wieder für die anderen Mannschaften schwerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja,kommt drauf an ob er Lust hat zu spielen...nachdem sie ihn den luxuriösen Abgang vermiest haben,wird er bestimmt nicht so den Weltstar raushängen lassen.und sich auf einen Spieler zu verlassen bei so einer Millionentruppe ist schon mehr ne Ausrede...
und eine Mannschaft mit solch hohen Ansprüchen muss zu hause jeden schlagen.und Werder hat sich in der Vorbereitung,im DFB-Pokal udn im ersten Spiel zu Hause gegen Frankfurt mit seinem neuen Spielsystem nun wirklich nicht in erstklassiger Spiellaune gezeigt...


----------



## Dolgrim (17. August 2009)

Hamburg wird Meister, keine Frage!

Wenn sich die neue Mannschaft erstmal eingespielt hat haben wir endlich mal wieder gute Chancen(wie man am 4:1 Sieg gegen Dortmund gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Hamburg wird Meister, keine Frage!
> 
> Wenn sich die neue Mannschaft erstmal eingespielt hat haben wir endlich mal wieder gute Chancen(wie man am 4:1 Sieg gegen Dortmund gesehen hat
> 
> ...


also zu dem Spiel passt die klassische Aussage:man spielt so gut wie es der Gegner zulässt...


----------



## Razyl (17. August 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also zu dem Spiel passt die klassische Aussage:man spielt so gut wie es der Gegner zulässt...


Jep. Hamburg wird denke ich mal in die CL kommen. Ob gesichert oder nur Quali lass ich erstmal offen, aber vom Kader hat ist die Mannschaft gut. Aber Dortmund war leider keine größe im Spiel... eigentlich schade


----------



## shadow24 (17. August 2009)

jo,vor allem Weidenfeller hatte ein ganz schwarzen Tag.unfassbar...
aber HSV hat sich mit Ze Roberto echt verstärkt.wenn der sich nicht verletzt haben sie gute Chancen oben mitzuspielen,obwohl ich das nach dem Rückspiel gegen Randers(wo ich live dabei war) erst nicht glauben wollte...


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

wer am sonntag aufgepasst hat wird bemerkt haben das gladbach gewonnen hat das heißt gladbach wird deutscher meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so is leider das denken der meisten gladbach fans ^^ naja in spätestens 3 monaten werden wieder alle auf den teppich gekommen sein und merken das das wohl nix wird mit deutscher meister und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (19. August 2009)

Ich glaube das der Vfl wolfsburg Deutscher meister wird. So wie die sich in der Sommerpause verstärkt haben und dazu noch alle Leistungsträger gehalten haben. Ich denke mal die Ära der bayern ist jetzt vorbei. Wolfsburg wird die Zukunft gehören.
Und der hsv wird in 60 Jahren nicht deutscher Meister. Und das sage ich als begeisteter St.pauli fan.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. August 2009)

Wenn van der Vaart jetzt nach Köln kommt, dann werden sie auch Meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (19. August 2009)

Bevor Van der Vaart nach Köln kommt, geht er nach England oder zum Hsv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er will doch weiterhin International spielen und in Köln ist das erstmal nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## Camô (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurany ist ne Wundertüte... einmal trifft er gleich 4 mal und danach ist wieder Schluss...
> Und er ist selber schuld das er aus der Nationalelf geflogen ist, wer so einen scheiß abzieht hat Pech gehabt. Die beste Entscheidung die Jogi tun konnte, zudem haben wir bessere Stürmer
> 
> 
> ...


Kuranyi ist seit Jahren der konstanteste Stürmer bei Schalke. Klar vergibt er des Öfteren 100%ige, dafür aber erinnere ich mich persönlich an sehr viele schöne Tore, z.B. den herrlichen Seitfallzieher aus der vergangenen Saison.
Wer behauptet er sei eine Wurst (damit meine ich natürlich nicht dich), hat schlicht keine Ahnung vom Fussball. Es ist ja Gang und Gebe die Meinungen der Presse zu übernehmen, bzgl. Kuranyi kann die ja nur schlecht sein.
Seine konstanten Leistungen werden in JEDEM Spiel von Pfiffen begleitet. Das rechne ich ihm auch persönlich hoch an.
Seiner Ausbootung bei Jogi stehe ich auch eher skeptisch gegenüber. Natürlich sind Gomez, Helmes (wenn nicht verletzt), Klose (wenn in Form, derzeit nicht) und vllt ein Podolski (kommt auf Gegner an) stärker einzuschätzen. Kuranyi ist aber ein Kampfschwein, robust und kopfballstark mit dem Hang zu einem sensationellen Abschluss - und nicht verletzungsanfällig. Seine Torquote bei der DFB-Elf ist auch beachtlich.
Als Backup hätte ich ihn gern gesehen.

Meisterschaftstipp:

VfL Wolfsburg - diese Mannschaft gab keine Leistungsträger ab und hat sich augenscheinlich sinnvoll verstärkt. Nach gut 10 Jahren hat man wieder ein magisches (und viel besseres) Dreieck. 
Wers nicht weiß: Balakov, Bobic und Elber bildeten es einst beim VfB Stuttgart, erreichten aber niemals mehr als den UEFA-Cup-Platz am Ende der Saison.


----------



## Razyl (19. August 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> *Ich denke mal die Ära der bayern ist jetzt vorbei. *Wolfsburg wird die Zukunft gehören.
> Und der hsv wird in 60 Jahren nicht deutscher Meister. Und das sage ich als begeisteter St.pauli fan.


Vorbei? Sicherlich nicht, derzeit sind sie zwar in einer Formkrise, aber das gab es auch schon früher mal, wo sie paar Jahre lang keinen Titel geholt haben. 



Dolgrim schrieb:


> Bevor Van der Vaart nach Köln kommt, geht er nach England oder zum Hsv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Er will zu Bayern, laut seinen Berater. Dieser hat heute Van der Vaart beim FCB ins Gespräch gebracht, aber Bayern hat wohl kein interesse...


----------



## snif07 (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will zu Bayern, *laut seinen Berater*. Dieser hat heute Van der Vaart beim FCB ins Gespräch gebracht, aber Bayern hat wohl kein interesse...



VdV will nicht zu Bayern... 

Der Berater von Ribery hat gesagt "Ribery will unbedingt zu Real und nur zu Real!"

Und wie Ribery selbst vor ein paar tagen sagte "Ich habe niemals gesagt dass ich zu real will"

Spielerberater darf man nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## Camô (19. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er will zu Bayern, laut seinen Berater. Dieser hat heute Van der Vaart beim FCB ins Gespräch gebracht, aber Bayern hat wohl kein interesse...



Van der Vaart will zu Arsenal, da dort die Personalie Fabregas noch nicht endgültig geklärt wurde. Und selbst wenn der Spanier bleiben sollte, ist dieser Transfer für mich am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Camô (19. August 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Und wie Ribery selbst vor ein paar tagen sagte "Ich habe niemals gesagt dass ich zu real will"
> 
> Spielerberater darf man nicht ernst nehmen!



Ich habe das Interview auch gesehen und so sehr ich den Typen auch mag und ihn gerne spielen sehe: Was hättest du denn jetzt gesagt?

"Ich wäre lieber zu Real gewechselt, aber jetzt konzentriere ich mich halt auf Bayern ..." ?? Wohl eher nicht. Du musst dich immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt  zu deinem aktuellen Verein bekennen. Ribery kann sich freilich einige Faux-Pas erlauben, Illoyalität würde nicht einmal einem Lionel Messi verziehen werden.

Bestes Bsp. ist doch Demba Ba: Der war sich so sicher, nach Stuttgart zu wechseln und jetzt ist er doch in Hoffenheim. Und keiner hat ihm die Entschuldigung abgekauft, es wird auf immer ein fader Beigeschmack bleiben.


----------



## Ollimua (19. August 2009)

Nur der HSV wird Meister!


----------



## Apuh (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass Bayern München wieder Meister wird... vielleicht wieder Wolfsburg, Bremen oder Stuttgart!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Oktober 2009)

hsv is atm auch noch recht wahrscheinlich. auch wenn die hertha ihnen die stürmer kaputt getreten hat^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2009)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass Bayern München wieder Meister wird... vielleicht wieder Wolfsburg, Bremen oder Stuttgart!


Eher ist derzeit Leverkusen und der HSV. Wolfsburg und Stuttgart derzeit unwahrscheinlich, Bremen wird in der Rückrunde einbrechen.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> hsv is atm auch noch recht wahrscheinlich. auch wenn die hertha ihnen die stürmer kaputt getreten hat^^


Tja, nun schauen aber alle doof, die Hertha getippt haben xD Tabellenletzter X)
Aber naja, mal schauen was der HSV macht, wenn der Berg auch noch ausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Oktober 2009)

HSV erinnert mich seltsamerweise genau an Hoffenheim vor einem Jahr.fulminanter Start in die Saison womit keiner gerechnet hat und dann Stürmer kaputt und plötzlich totaler Zusammenbruch in der Rückserie...ich bin gespannt ob der HSV die Ausfälle kompensieren kann,oder ob es denen ähnlich ergeht...
obwohl für mich ist nach wie vor Ze Roberto der wichtigste Mann.wenn der ausfällt kann sich HSV echte Sorgen machen.Ze war auch für die Bayern enorm wichtig.zeigt sich ja jetzt auch bei denen wie wichtig...
Leverkusen trau ich im Monent auch viel zu,aber wie gesagt die Saison ist noch lang


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey ihr Hamburger... als Ausgleich für Petric haben wir euch 3 Tore und 3 Punkte geschenkt, was wollt ihr denn noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir funkeln uns jetzt so durch die Saison und am Ende guggn wa ma.



Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, nun schauen aber alle doof, die Hertha getippt haben xD Tabellenletzter X)


Ich denke eher, wir haben es vor der Saison geahnt... mit so Torgaranten wie Witznarek kannste halt nüscht gewinnen.

Am Ende werden wir wohl irgendwo um Platz 13 rumhängen und unser Dasein fristen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich glaube köln schafft das noch...


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2009)

Im Gegensatz zur allgemeinen Annahme, der Glaube könne Berge versetzen, trifft das auf die Bundesliga eher nicht zu. Obwohl mir Köln noch lieber wâre als irgendein Plastik-Verein á la Wolfsburg, Leverkusen oder Hoppenheim.


----------



## Apuh (8. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Obwohl mir Köln noch lieber wâre als irgendein Plastik-Verein á la Wolfsburg, Leverkusen oder Hoppenheim.


Dann wird wohl doch noch Schalke Meister, und das nicht als Meister der Herzen....


----------



## DarkTommy (9. Dezember 2009)

hab mal für Gladbach gevotet! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und so ;-)


----------



## Bitialis (9. Dezember 2009)

Köln wird Deutscher Meister und Nürnberg sichert sich den 2. Champions League Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wär was für mich.. Dann steigt Pauli und Lautern noch auf und alles is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bayern soll so 4. werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

DarkTommy schrieb:


> hab mal für Gladbach gevotet! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und so ;-)



so ists richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. Dezember 2009)

Hoffenheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Muss mich leider revidieren, Hertha wirds wohl nicht mehr, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke mal Bremen oder Leverkusen. Auf keinen Fall Schalke oder Bayern.


----------



## Maxiking456 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn schon den MEister von 2015..... Ailton mit seinem Verein aus der 6. Liga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Erst dann ist es möglich das der Meister wird, hehe)


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2009)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Ich kenn schon den MEister von 2015..... Ailton mit seinem Verein aus der 6. Liga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/article5...rosses-vor.html
jo hier nochmal ein interessanter Bericht über den Wechsel vom Kugelblitz von den Chinesen(!) in die 6.Liga...sone Verschlechterung ist das nicht...naja udn Kohle regiert halt die (Fussball)welt....
tja wer wird Meister?totgesagte leben länger...da fällt mir spontan Bayern wieder ein, die nich nur das Wunder fertig gebracht haben doch noch weiter CL zu spielen,sondern mittlerweile sogar ohne Ribery, Robben und Toni,dafür aber mit Müller, Butt, Badstuber und Co. den Platz 4 in der Tabelle erobert haben und auch nur noch 4 Pünktchen vom ersten entfernt sind...wer hätte vor drei oder 4 Wochen noch auf Bayern gesetzt nachdem die ganzen Zugpferde entweder verletzt oder aus Frust nicht mehr spielen wollten/konnten...


----------



## Stancer (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja es läuft eigentlich wie jede Saison. In der Hinrunde sind meistens andere Vereine als die Bayern vorne. Die Bayern kommen normal in der Rückrunde richtig stark. Das liegt einfach daran, das Bayern so ziemlich als einzige Mannschaft genug hochwertige Ersatzspieler hat.

Hoffenheim letzte Saison war das beste Beispiel dafür. In der Hinrunde jeden Gegner weggeputzt, dank einer erstklassigen 1. Mannschaft aber in der Rückrunde sind sie dann übelst eingebrochen, da auf der Ersatzbank fast nur Amateure saßen. Den Bayern kann sowas nicht passieren. Die lassen auch mal einen Mario Gomez oder Arjen Robben auf der Bank sitzen.

Mein Tip geht trotzdem auf Bremen oder Schalke


----------



## Apuh (19. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja es läuft eigentlich wie jede Saison. In der Hinrunde sind meistens andere Vereine als die Bayern vorne. Die Bayern kommen normal in der Rückrunde richtig stark. Das liegt einfach daran, das Bayern so ziemlich als einzige Mannschaft genug hochwertige Ersatzspieler hat.



Nur schade, dass Luca Toni weg und Ribery schonwieder verletzt ist...


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Muss mich leider revidieren, Hertha wirds wohl nicht mehr,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leverkusen = Vizekusen... mehr sag ich dazu mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bremen wird es nicht, da sie noch immer die heftige Dreifachbelastung haben und bei weitem keinen breiten Kader, um das zu kompensieren.
Schalke kann es werden, da Magath ein absolut guter Trainer ist. Und Bayern wird es, weil sie einfach den besten und breitesten Kader (in sachen Qualität) haben.



Apuh schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass Luca Toni weg und Ribery schonwieder verletzt ist...



Luca Toni brauch keiner, man hat mit Gomez, Klose, Olic und sogar Müller ein paar gute Stürmer, obwohl Olic und Müller auch auf anderen Positionen spielen können.


----------



## Shaxul (19. Januar 2010)

Bayern ist in der jetzigen Verfassung absoluter Favorit. Wenn die ihr Niveau halten, holen die die Schale spätestens am 32. Spieltag.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Muss mich leider revidieren, Hertha wirds wohl nicht mehr,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


UEFA-Cup is noch drin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man war das eine Seuchenhinrunde - aber das Spiel gegen H96 macht wenigstens Hoffnung auf den Klassenerhalt.


----------



## Edou (19. Januar 2010)

Blau und weiß ein leben lang FC SCHALKE!!!....hach wär dass schön und mit Felix Magath garnich so unvorstellbar *träum*


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Hmm...Schalke wirds nicht. Schalke wird einfach nicht Meister.
Leverkusen wirds auch nicht, weil Leverkusen nix kann.
HSV wirds nicht, weil HSV einfach nie durchhält, dank Doppelt- und Dreifachbelastung und zu dünnem Kader (leider). Wären mir aber am liebsten *g*
Bayern darfs einfach nicht werden.
Ich tippe mal auf Bremen. Spielen derzeit attraktiven Fußball und sind ne starke Mannschaft die immer mal für Überraschungen gut war. 
Hertha hat ihr letztes Spiel gewonnen...Hinrunde 96, Rückrunde 96, mehr schaffen sie diese Saison nicht. Und verdient haben sies, nachdem sie diesen hervorragenden Trainer so abserviert haben.


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Bremen. Spielen derzeit attraktiven Fußball und sind ne starke Mannschaft die immer mal für Überraschungen gut war.



Wie war das nochmal gegen Frankfurt am Wochenende? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal gegen Frankfurt am Wochenende?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja...Schalke war auch nicht grad der Höhepunkt und das scheint ja der allgemeine neue Favorit zu sein...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hertha hat ihr letztes Spiel gewonnen...Hinrunde 96, Rückrunde 96, mehr schaffen sie diese Saison nicht. Und verdient haben sies, nachdem sie diesen hervorragenden Trainer so abserviert haben.


Da spicht der Fachmann...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

also ich denke auch, dass sich die Meisterschaft zwischen Leverkusen,Bayern und Schalke entscheiden wird...

Leverkusen erinnert mich diese Saison sehr stark an Wolfsburg der letzten Saison:hinten sicher durch den besten Verteidiger der Liga Harpyä und vorne torgefährlich mit Kießling und dem spielstarken Mittelfeld.angeführt von einem erfahrenen Trainer könnte aus Vizekusen bald der Meister 2009/10 werden

bei Schalke ist es so das die mit Maggath endlich mal einen Meistertrainer  und auch diese Saison das nötige Glück haben(wie jetzt wieder das schwache 1:0 gegen Nürnberg zeigte),welches ihnen vorher immer fehlte.Meister der Herzen bald Bundesligameister?oder wieder Bademeister?

und Bayern ist eh immer Anwärter auf die Meisterschaft.für die Vereinsführung ist alles andere als die Meisterschaft ein Mißerfolg.nach dem stolperigen Anfang setzt sich langsam der Erfolg in der Mannschaft durch udn durch ihren großen Kader sind sie halt auch gegen Ausfälle gewappnet.wer Bayern abschreibt wegen den Abgang von Toni oder der Verletzung von Ribery hat keine Ahnung vom Fussball...

allein der nächste Spieltag dürfte von den Begegnungen her interessant werden und vlt etwas mehr Klarheit in der Meisterschaftsfrage bringen...


----------



## Wahooka (20. Januar 2010)

Frankfurt wird Meister ... und wenn nicht, auch egal ;o)

Hm und objektiv: Bayern oder Schalke


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da spicht der Fachmann...



Ich sag nicht dass ich ein Fachmann bin oder irgendwas. Aber Hertha hat in der Hinrunde auch nur gegen 96 gewonnen, wieso sollte es in der Rückrunde anders sein?
Und der Trainer (Name hab ich vergessen, Bundesliga ist mir weitestgehend wayne) war gut, imho haben sie ihn zu früh gefeuert.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Ein Leben lang 
keine Schale in der Hand!

Es darf jeder, der zur Zeit oben ist Meister werden nur nicht diese scheiß Werkself!!!


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht dass ich ein Fachmann bin oder irgendwas. Aber Hertha hat in der Hinrunde auch nur gegen 96 gewonnen, wieso sollte es in der Rückrunde anders sein?


Weil:

- sich die Rückrunde IMMER von der Hinrunde unterscheidet?
- wir mit Kobiashwilli, Gekas und Hubnik ordentliche Verstärkungen bekommen haben?
- der Langzeitverletzte Kringe wieder da ist?
- Raffael, Pitsche, Cicero, von Bergen seit Beginn Dezember einen extremen Formanstieg verzeichneten?
- wir diesmal wohl keine 3 verletzten Torhüter im gleichen Zeitraum haben werden?
- Ramos langsam aber sicher im Team integriert ist und 5 Tore in den letzten 7 Spielen dies belegen?

Es wird schwer den Abstieg zu vermeiden weil wir die Hinrunde sowas von verrissen haben, aber sich hier hinzustellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise etwas davon zu verstehen ist etwas lächerlich, findest du nicht?

Totgesagte leben länger... und sind wir mal ehrlich, eine Mannschaft wie die meiner Hertha ist im Normalfall absolut in der Lage die Klasse zu halten. Wer ernsthaft meint, wir würden bis zum Ende keinen Sieg mehr einfahren... also nee... des geht net.




Falathrim schrieb:


> Und der Trainer (Name hab ich vergessen, Bundesliga ist mir weitestgehend wayne) war gut, imho haben sie ihn zu früh gefeuert.


Wegen dem so tollen Trainer (Lucien Favre) sind wir, unter anderen, in dem Schlamassel. Aber das hier komplett aufzuführen sprengt wohl den Rahmen dieses Threads völlig.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht dass ich ein Fachmann bin oder irgendwas. Aber Hertha hat in der Hinrunde auch nur gegen 96 gewonnen, wieso sollte es in der Rückrunde anders sein?
> Und der Trainer (Name hab ich vergessen, Bundesliga ist mir weitestgehend wayne) war gut, imho haben sie ihn zu früh gefeuert.



Natürlich war Favre ein guter Trainer, aus sportlicher Sicht wurde er aber auch nicht gefeuert. In den letzten beiden Spieltagen der Vorsaison vergraulte er zwei Leistungsträger (Friedrich und Voronin), indem er sie auf die Bank schickte. Schlussendlich holte man aus den letzten beiden Spielen nur einen Punkt und verpasste (die bereits einkalkulierte) CL-Quali. Trotz großartiger Saison auf Platz 4 war man enttäuscht. Zudem hat Favre bereits unter der Saison Publikumsliebling und treffsicherster Stürmer der letzten Jahre, Marco Pantelic, vergrault, weshalb er sich keine Zukunft unter ihm vorstellen konnte. 
Favre ist ein ausgezeichneter Trainer, allerdings duldet er keine Charakterköpfe in der Mannschaft. Ihm waren Mitläufer lieber als etablierte Führungsspieler. Und die braucht einen Mannschaft, wie z.B. damals Marcelinho. Die konnten sich mal abseits des Platzes einen Faux-Pas erlauben, revanchierten sich aber dann im Spiel.
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten ist Herthas Konsequenz nur verständlich gewesen. Spieler wie Ebert haben noch während seiner Amtszeit gesagt, dass die Brasilianer wie Cicero oder Raffael den Trainer nicht mehr ernst nehmen konnten. Dass Hertha personell reagieren musste, war aufgrund der sportlichen Leistung nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Simunic nicht zu vergessen, ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er auch wegen Favre zu Hoffenheim wechselte und dieses Loch in unserer Abwehr hinterliess.

Chermiti - den hätten wir gebraucht, aber nö.... weggeschickt. 

Argh, ich mochte ihn wirklich - aber am Ende hat man ihm die Verzweiflung nach jedem Spiel angesehen und ihn am liebsten in den Arm genommen. Das konnte nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Simunic nicht zu vergessen, ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass er auch wegen Favre zu Hoffenheim wechselte und dieses Loch in unserer Abwehr hinterliess.
> 
> Chermiti - den hätten wir gebraucht, aber nö.... weggeschickt.
> 
> Argh, ich mochte ihn wirklich - aber am Ende hat man ihm die Verzweiflung nach jedem Spiel angesehen und ihn am liebsten in den Arm genommen. Das konnte nicht mehr funktionieren.



Simunic's Verkauf machte aus finanzieller Sicht absolut Sinn, doch statt mit den unerwarteten Millionen für Europa-League den Kader zu verstärken (Option von Voronin ziehen) und den Kader in der Breite qualitativ zu verstärken, legte man sich bereits vor der Saison die Bürde auf, 5 Millionen Transferüberschuss zu erwirtschaften, statt sich mit ordentlichen Investitionen dauerhaft in der Bundesligaelite zu etablieren.
Chermiti war Favre's Wunschspieler den er auch bekam. Zumindest ist er nur ausgeliehen, aber ich hoffe dennoch, dass sein aktueller Verein die Kaufoption zieht, um etwas Geld in die Kasse zu spülen.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Januar 2010)

Was sich die Berliner Vereinsführung da Ende letzter Saison dabei gedacht hat den halben Kader zu verkaufen bzw. zu verleihen? Da komm ich wohl nie dahinter.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Hertha absteigt.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Was sich die Berliner Vereinsführung da Ende letzter Saison dabei gedacht hat den halben Kader zu verkaufen bzw. zu verleihen? Da komm ich wohl nie dahinter.
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Hertha absteigt.



Schuldenabbau. Nur hätte der Zeitpunkt nicht ungünstiger kommen können.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe sogar, dass die "Alte Dame" absteigt. Die ist einfach nicht gut genug für die Bundesliga, allein vom Managment her. Da hab ich lieber eine Union in der 1. Liga, als Hertha...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe sogar, dass die "Alte Dame" absteigt. Die ist einfach nicht gut genug für die Bundesliga, allein vom Managment her. Da hab ich lieber eine Union in der 1. Liga, als Hertha...


Genau! Weil das Unioner Management so "professionell" ist... hör doch auf. Nicht gut genug, aber seit dem Aufstieg 97 meistens im vorderen Drittel der Tabelle.

So ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Januar 2010)

Ach quatsch wir brauchen nen Hauptstadtclub in der 1. Liga! Da gehören eher Vereine wie Hoppenheim, Vizekusen und Wolfsburg nicht in die 1. Liga!

Aber es wird schon sehr eng mit Berlin! Ich schätze H96, Freiburg und Nürenberg steigen ab!

Meister wird Bayern! DFB Pokal gewinnt der 1. FC Köln!


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich hoffe sogar, dass die "Alte Dame" absteigt. Die ist einfach nicht gut genug für die Bundesliga, allein vom Managment her. Da hab ich lieber eine Union in der 1. Liga, als Hertha...



Ja ja vor allem weil sich Topmannschaften wie Wolfsburg (Kahlenberg 4,5 Mio./ Ziani 6 Mio.) oder Bayern (Braafheid 2 Mio./ Pranjic 7 Mio./ Timoschchuk 12 Mio.) transfertechnisch nie verspekulieren ...
Echt albern sone Aussage.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ja ja vor allem weil sich Topmannschaften wie Wolfsburg (Kahlenberg 4,5 Mio./ Ziani 6 Mio.) oder Bayern (Braafheid 2 Mio./ Pranjic 7 Mio./ Timoschchuk 12 Mio.) transfertechnisch nie verspekulieren ...
> Echt albern sone Aussage.



Die Sache, dass sich andere Vereine nie verspekulieren, hab ich nicht behauptet. Nur ist die Alte Dame einfach nur ein grauer Hauptstadt-Klub... einen teilweise grottigen Fußball, obwohl manche Vereine so ähnlich spielen, und ein Trainerrauswurf, obwohl dieser voriges Jahr mit der Hertha oben mitspielte...


----------



## Thalandil (20. Januar 2010)

Klar wird es wieder Bayern =) Tortzdem wundere ich mich, dass so wenige für leverkusen gestimmt haben =) immerhin sind die immer noch erster und ohne Niederlage


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Weil:
> 
> - sich die Rückrunde IMMER von der Hinrunde unterscheidet?
> - wir mit Kobiashwilli, Gekas und Hubnik ordentliche Verstärkungen bekommen haben?
> ...


-Weil du wirklich meinst, dass mich die Bundesliga, insbesondere die Hertha, die mir noch nicht mal unsympathisch, sondern schlichtweg egal ist, interessiert?



> Es wird schwer den Abstieg zu vermeiden weil wir die Hinrunde sowas von verrissen haben, aber sich hier hinzustellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise etwas davon zu verstehen ist etwas lächerlich, findest du nicht?


Das würd ich so nicht sagen. Wie du schon sagst,


> Totgesagte leben länger...


Das war vorletzte Saison mit "meinem" HSV genauso...letzter Tabellenplatz, abgeschrieben, und am Ende doch wieder im UEFA-Cup. Und ich verstehe schon ein bischen von Fußball. Von der Bundesliga und dem ganzen anderen Kram nicht, aber durchaus etwas vom Fußball. Und da hat Razyl schon recht: Never change a running system! Mit Favre lief es super. Natürlich hat er die Mannschaft umstrukturiert, das macht JEDER gute Trainer. Und wenn es dann mal abwärts gegangen wäre, und die alten Stars alle weg gewesen wären, nach 1-2 Saisons (da MUSS man eben langfristig rechnen) wäre da eine wirklich, wirklich starke Mannschaft aufgebaut gewesen, die perfekt trainiert und mit perfekten Systemen ausgestattet die Tabellenspitze über Jahre hinweg aufgewühlt hätte. Aber was die Vereinsführung von Hertha sich eingebrockt hat, sind weitere, bittere Jahre der Mittelmäßigkeit. Und diese Meinung ist nicht unqualifiziert oder, wie die Sprüche zuvor, mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie versehen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend meine Meinung. Ich vergleiche die Hertha mit Favre da, nur mal so gesagt, mit ManU oder Bremen. Bei ManU natürlich nicht leistungstechnisch, die Klasse erreicht kein deutscher Verein. Aber ich werfe einfach mal die Namen Schaaf und Ferguson in den Raum, die beide seit einer Ewigkeit ihre Vereine trainieren...und damit Erfolg haben. Diese Trainer sind, wie ihre Mannschaften, sozusagen "krisenfest", weil sie moralisch durch jedes Tal durchkommen...und wenn mal ein Spielmacher geht (Siehe letzte Saison Diego) dann kommt halt ein neuer Leistungsträger hervor, der die Rolle perfekt ausfüllt, mithilfe einiger Mitspieler (Özil). So hätte Hertha werden können. Aber nein, sie mussten Favre feuern. Und das war dämlich, und das kann ihnen den Abstieg bescheren. Und dann wird es schwer wie nie, wieder in die 1. Bundesliga zu kommen.



> und sind wir mal ehrlich, eine Mannschaft wie die meiner Hertha ist im Normalfall absolut in der Lage die Klasse zu halten. Wer ernsthaft meint, wir würden bis zum Ende keinen Sieg mehr einfahren... also nee... des geht net.


Und wenn doch? :>
Man kann auch ohne Sieg die Klasse halten...man muss halt konstant unentschieden spielen, gibt genug Mannschaften derzeit in der Tabelle die es hinbekommen würden nicht einmal das zu schaffen.


just my 2 cents.
Und jetzt flamt mich wie ihr wollt :>


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Sache, dass sich andere Vereine nie verspekulieren, hab ich nicht behauptet. Nur ist die Alte Dame einfach nur ein grauer Hauptstadt-Klub... einen teilweise grottigen Fußball, obwohl manche Vereine so ähnlich spielen, und ein Trainerrauswurf, obwohl dieser voriges Jahr mit der Hertha oben mitspielte...



Vor gut 10 Jahren krähte kein Hahn nach der Hertha, dann war man plötzlich in der 1. Liga und auf internationalem Parkett (zugegeben, mehr schlecht als recht) unterwegs. Dieter Hoeneß hat den Berliner Fussball restauriert, ohne Unmengen an Summen (im Vergleich zu manch anderen Vereinen s. Wolfsburg: 55 Millionen in 2 Jahren) auszugeben.
Tja, grottigen aber erfolgreichen Fussball spielen viele Mannschaften. Mich hats gefreut, dass sich alle Topclubs trotz makelloser Bilanzen an der Abwehr (insbesondere Simunic) ihre Zähne ausgebissen haben. Ergebnisorientierter Fussball ist zwar nicht sehr attraktiv, aber was solls.
Und was die Trainerentlassung angeht, habe ich bereits auf der vorherigen Seite alles dazu gesagt, ich werd mich nicht unnötig wiederholen.

@Falathrim: Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, lies meinen Post eine Seite zuvor. Da du selbst von dir behauptest, vom deutschen Fussball nicht wirklich Ahnung zu haben, solltest du dir die Meinungen, insbesondere von Herthanern, zu Herzen nehmen.
Was deine ManU-Glorifizierung angeht: Schau doch mal auf www.transfermarkt.de und lies Folgendes: ManU: Schulden auf über 822 (!!) Millionen Euro gestiegen. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich für meinen Teil würde niemals den Fehler begehen, ausländische Topclubs als Vergleich zu deutschen Mannschaften zu ziehen. Dort können sich irgendwelche Investoren einkaufen und haben perverse Unsummen zur Verfügung. Toll! Hertha - und viele andere deutsche Clubs - versuchen zumindest Stück für Stück ihre Schulden abzubauen. Mit dem Unterschied, dass sie dazu verpflichtet sind, sonst drohen Lizenzentzug etc.
Denk mal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2010)

Ich glorifiziere ManU nicht. Wirtschaftlich sind sie am Ende, und natürlich sind sie auch dank der enormen Geldmittel, die sie trotz allem zur Verfügung haben, so super dabei, d.h. als eine der besten Vereinsmannschaften der Welt.
Was aber schon auffällig ist, dass ManU seit 24 Jahren den selben Trainer hat...und bei Gott selten Probleme hatte. Man kann von dem Verein sagen was man will, aber da sind sie bisher auch gut gefahren mit.

Und zum Thema ich soll mir was von euch Herthanern sagen lassen:
Ich kanns nur noch einmal wiederholen:
Hertha INTERESSIERT mich nicht.
Die ganze Bundesliga interessiert mich nicht. Außer dass ich halt manchmal nachschaue, wies in der Tabelle aussieht.
Was ich hier verbreite ist mein ganz persönliches Halbwissen. Ob euch das stört, ist mir relativ latten. Denn das hier ist ein öffentliches Forum, in dem man seine Meinung sagen kann. Und wenn ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt, an dem Hertha eben nur gegen 96 gewonnen hat, meine, Hertha gelingt diese Saison kein Sieg mehr, dann ist das eben meine Meinung. Wenn sie dennoch siegen, Glückwunsch, dann hab ich mich geirrt. Es ist ja auch nur eine Meinung, eine Meinung kann ein denkender Mensch ändern. Vielleicht erscheint mir in den nächsten Jahrzehnten meines Lebens auch noch ein Gott, oder seine Existenz wird eindrücklich widerlegt, dann hör ich vielleicht auch auf Agnostiker zu sein. Aber ich laber liebend gerne Mist, gerade wenn es um den deutschen Fußball geht. Denn ich liebe es, wenn all die verbohrten Fußballfanatiker hier im Forum und auch in der echten Welt sich durch ein wenig Polemik und Ironie auf die Palme bringen lassen. Und da seid ihr Herthaner diese Saison einfach die perfekten Opfer (:

Winke, winke, ich verabschiede mich mit einem leicht süffisanten Grinsen aus dem Thread.


PS:
Achja, das erste mal dass ichs über mich selber bringen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Januar 2010)

Tja, was bleibt mir da noch zu sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du entlarvst dich selbst als scheißelabernder Troll, der MEINT, Leute auf die Palme bringen zu können. Also verärgert hast du mich jetzt nicht. Ich dachte halt, du würdest dich auf eine Diskussion einlassen, aber dafür hast du einfach keine Eier in der Hose. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Und natürlich keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt selber oft genug gesagt, dass ich ja eh keine Ahnung hätte, weswegen ich mich nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen SOLLTE, und da ich schon sehr, sehr früh gesagt habe, dass ich mich TATSÄCHLICH nicht mit der Bundesliga, geschweige denn mit Hertha, auskenne UND es mich nicht interessiert, entbehrt diese Diskussion im Endeffekt jeglicher Grundlage, schließlich will ich die KOSTBARE Zeit von euch ganz ausserordenlichen Fußballexperten nicht mit meinem unqualifizierten Gerede verschwenden, der ich ja ganz offensichtlich rein gar keine Meinung formuliert habe *g*

Achja. Dich hab ich nicht auf die Palme gebracht. Potpotem schon. Und dafür musste ich nichtmal viel schreiben...eigentlich war das alles Zeitverschwendung, da im Endeffekt nicht auf meine ausformulierte Meinung eingegangen wurde. Ebenso nicht auf fernere Ausführungen. Deswegen wollte ich mich halt mit dem schönsten aller Gefühle verabschieden, nämlich dem, dass im Internet jetzt alle denken ich wär ein Idiot.
Und ich weiß, dass das postpubertär ist :>


----------



## Potpotom (21. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Achja. Dich hab ich nicht auf die Palme gebracht. Potpotem schon. Und dafür musste ich nichtmal viel schreiben...eigentlich war das alles Zeitverschwendung, da im Endeffekt nicht auf meine ausformulierte Meinung eingegangen wurde.


Du hast was? Ich habe dir lediglich aufgezeigt, dass deine Meinung Mist ist - was dein "ausformulierter" Text nicht wirklich widerlegte. Ich versuche ja auch nicht, einer Kuh ein Uhrwerk zu erklären - Sinn und Unsinn und so weiter... für dumm halte ich dich deswegen allerdings noch lange nicht, lediglich für einen Dampfplauderer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2010)

Bremen weils Rostock am nächsten liegt^^


----------



## Tabuno (28. März 2010)

Ich habe den Thread mal wieder rausgekramt und wer denkt ihr wird nach derzeitigen Stand Deutscher Meister?
Ich denke es wird leider Schalke 04, gönne es aber auf jeden Fall Magath, der einen sehr guten Job macht. Also, wer wird eurer Meinung nach Meister?


----------



## Razyl (28. März 2010)

Weiterhin Bayern München. Vizekusen wird den dritten Platz bekommen, Schalke hat seit 50 Jahren keine schale geholt und bleibt auf dem zweiten Platz und Bayern machts am Ende, dank Klasse-Leuten wie Ribéry, Robben und Müller. 

Hertha steigt ab (JUHU!), Hannover ebenso :>


----------



## Lekraan (28. März 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bayeeeeern das samma mia!!!!!!



...Bayyyernn und dees baayyyrische bier!


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal wieder rausgekramt und wer denkt ihr wird nach derzeitigen Stand Deutscher Meister?
> Ich denke es wird leider Schalke 04, gönne es aber auf jeden Fall Magath, der einen sehr guten Job macht. Also, wer wird eurer Meinung nach Meister?




hast den thread zwei Wochen zu früh rausgekramt,denn jetzt kommen ja erst die Hammerspiele:Samstag das Superduell(udn vielleicht die Pokalrevanche) Schalke-Bayern...und darauf das Wochenende spielt Bayern in Vizekusen...
das wird eh die Woche der Entscheidungen für Bayern,denn neben Schalke und Bayer müssen die ja Mittwoch gegen einen Verein namens Manchester United ran...also entweder wird van Gaal in Schimpf und Schande entlassen(so wie Bayern das immer mit Verlierer-Trainern macht) oder die bauen ihm ein Denkmal...
schlecht ist übrigens zusätzlich für Bayern das Robben eine Zerrung hat.es gibt keinen schlechteren Zeitpunkt als diesen für Bayern wenn der ausfallen sollte...
das Restprogramm von den drei Spitzenvereinen ist übrigens ziemlich identisch gleich schwer/leicht...
ich beantworte die Meister-Frage mal in 2 Wochen...


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiterhin Bayern München. Vizekusen wird den dritten Platz bekommen, Schalke hat seit 50 Jahren keine schale geholt



und? Wolfsburg hatte bis 2009 noch NIE die Schale geholt...also so langsam wird mir der Magath unheimlich.wenn der mit Schalke auch Meister wird, dann stimmt irgendwas grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Mann...der hat dann mit 3 verschiedenen Mannschaften fast nacheinander den Titel geholt...*die Melodie von Akte X pfeiff*


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und? Wolfsburg hatte bis 2009 noch NIE die Schale geholt...also so langsam wird mir der Magath unheimlich.wenn der mit Schalke auch Meister wird, dann stimmt irgendwas grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Mann...der hat dann mit 3 verschiedenen Mannschaften fast nacheinander den Titel geholt...*die Melodie von Akte X pfeiff*



Er hatte auch immer das Glück, dass er in den letzten Jahre nur eingleisig gefahren ist. Mit Wolfsburg ist er nie wirklich weit im Pokal gekommen und mit Schalke auch nicht. Dazu kommt, dass beide Vereine bis dato nicht international vertreten waren. Dadurch ist die Regenerationsphase besser, die Spieler sind ausgeruhter. Da haben Mannschaften, wie Bayern, Bremen, HSV oder andere größere Probleme. Bayern fährt noch dreigleisig, Bremen und Hamburg zweigleisig. 

Lustig wird es erst dann, wenn Vereine wie Leverkusen (ebenfalls nur noch eingleisig) zwei oder drei Wochen nacheinander an einem Samstag spielen, und die internationalen vertretenden Vereine an einem Samstag, obwohl sie in der Woche in der Europa-Liga bzw. CL am Werk waren...


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hatte auch immer das Glück, dass er in den letzten Jahre nur eingleisig gefahren ist. Mit Wolfsburg ist er nie wirklich weit im Pokal gekommen und mit Schalke auch nicht. Dazu kommt, dass beide Vereine bis dato nicht international vertreten waren. Dadurch ist die Regenerationsphase besser, die Spieler sind ausgeruhter. Da haben Mannschaften, wie Bayern, Bremen, HSV oder andere größere Probleme. Bayern fährt noch dreigleisig, Bremen und Hamburg zweigleisig.
> 
> Lustig wird es erst dann, wenn Vereine wie Leverkusen (ebenfalls nur noch eingleisig) zwei oder drei Wochen nacheinander an einem Samstag spielen, und die internationalen vertretenden Vereine an einem Samstag, obwohl sie in der Woche in der Europa-Liga bzw. CL am Werk waren...




also moment mal,er ist zwei Jahre nacheinander mit Bayern Meister geworden und hat noch nebenbei den DFB-Pokal mitgeholt.da fuhr er auch dreigleisig...
und auch wenn er mit Wolfsburg und momentan Schalke eingleisig fährt,so ist doch die Entwicklung der Mannschaften schier unglaublich...Wolfsburg hat er während der Saison übernommen und vorm Abstieg gerettet und im Folgejahr wird er mit denen Meister!!!genauso hat er Schalke nach einer schlechten Saison übernommen und führt sie bis auf den 1.Platz...also so ganz möchte ich das nicht an eingleisig und dreigleisig festmachen...wer weiss wie er jetzt mit Bayern dastehen würde,wenn er die übernommen hätte...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also moment mal,er ist zwei Jahre nacheinander mit Bayern Meister geworden und hat noch nebenbei den DFB-Pokal mitgeholt.da fuhr er auch dreigleisig...
> und auch wenn er mit Wolfsburg und momentan Schalke eingleisig fährt,so ist doch die Entwicklung der Mannschaften schier unglaublich...Wolfsburg hat er während der Saison übernommen und vorm Abstieg gerettet und im Folgejahr wird er mit denen Meister!!!genauso hat er Schalke nach einer schlechten Saison übernommen und führt sie bis auf den 1.Platz...also so ganz möchte ich das nicht an eingleisig und dreigleisig festmachen...wer weiss wie er jetzt mit Bayern dastehen würde,wenn er die übernommen hätte...



Das mit Bayern stimmt, allerdings hat Bayern auch die finanz. Mittel und den breiten Kader, um so eine straffe Saison zu überstehen.
Aber wer sich die Mannschaft von Schalke und Leverkusen anschaut, der merkt, dass die soweit nicht oben stehen würden, würden sie auf "drei Hochzeiten" tanzen. Denen würde, genauso wie es gerade bei Leverkusen passiert, die Puste ausgehen, da die Mannschaften teilweise sehr jung sind und beide haben nicht den breiten Kader an Qualität. Bayern hat sich das erarbeitet, sie haben die Titel geholt, sie haben die Kohle geholt und können sich daher auch Leute wie Ribéry und Robben leisten. Und dazu kommen noch weitere teure Spieler, die durchaus Qualität besitzen.


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

ich geb dir ja durchaus recht damit das Schalke und Leverkusen wahrscheinlich nich so weit oben stehen würden,wenn sie auf drei Hochzeiten tanzen müssten....
aber darum ging es mir ja gar nicht))...
es geht mir um die unglaubliche Trainer-Leistung von Magath in den letzten 6 Jahren,welche du mit Glück abtun wolltest...
ich mein werd mal mit drei verschiedenen Mannschaften Deutscher Meister...gut,2010 ist Schalke erstmal nur erster und nicht Meister,aber trotzdem. er hat sie zum Saisonende,welches jetzt eingeläutet wird,auf Platz 1 geführt und da verdient er mein Respekt für die Leistungen der letzten Jahre...


----------



## Razyl (29. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich geb dir ja durchaus recht damit das Schalke und Leverkusen wahrscheinlich nich so weit oben stehen würden,wenn sie auf drei Hochzeiten tanzen müssten....
> aber darum ging es mir ja gar nicht))...
> es geht mir um die unglaubliche Trainer-Leistung von Magath in den letzten 6 Jahren,welche du mit Glück abtun wolltest...
> ich mein werd mal mit drei verschiedenen Mannschaften Deutscher Meister...gut,2010 ist Schalke erstmal nur erster und nicht Meister,aber trotzdem. er hat sie zum Saisonende,welches jetzt eingeläutet wird,auf Platz 1 geführt und da verdient er mein Respekt für die Leistungen der letzten Jahre...



Nein, er hatte nicht nur Glück. Er arbeitet hart und so, aber er kann seine Mannschaft halt jedes Wochenende voll belasten, was andere Vereine nicht können. Und ich frage mich immer noch, warum er aus Wolfsburg weg ist. Er hätte da noch einiges erreichen können, auch wenn Schalke evtl. reizender für ihn gewesen war/ist.


----------



## shadow24 (29. März 2010)

Magath ist ein Schleifer...nicht umsonst trägt er den Namen Quälix Magath...da gibt es auch ein witziges Zitat eines Spieler nachdem er irgendeine(weiss nich mehr welche) Mannschaft vorm Abstieg gerettet hatte.der sagte:"ich weiss nicht ob er auch die Titanic gerettet hätte,aber die Besatzung wäre auf alle Fälle topfit gewesen..."
von daher weiss ich nicht ob er beim ein-und denselben Verein mit der harten Einstellung zweimal Erfolg gehabt hätte.der geht wahrscheinlich zum verin und sagt:"wollt ihr ganz oben mitspielen?das könnt ihr,aber dafür müsst ihr trainieren bis ihr kotzt..."
der Erfolg hat ihn recht gegeben,aber ich glaub ein zweites Jahr unter Magath findet keiner so lustig.udn vielleicht hatte er auch mit den Spielern(von zuletzt Wolfsburg) Erbarmen...
nichtsdestotrotz ist er ein Taktiker,denn alleine mit Drill schaffst du keine Meistermannschaft.da gehört schon ein bissel mehr dazu...
ich vergleich ihn ja immer mit Napoleon.da besteht nicht nur durch die Körpergröße eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit


----------



## Shaxul (29. März 2010)

Meister wird der, der am Samstag das 6-Punkte-Spiel gewinnt. Also entweder Bayern oder Schalke. Das Restprogramm beider Teams ist nämlich relativ ausgeglichen.

@shadow24: Das Zitat ist von Jan Age Fjörtoft, war vor gut 10 Jahren Stürmer bei Eintracht Frankfurt.


----------



## Noxiel (29. März 2010)

Ich denke Schalke wird es dieses Jahr hinbekommen. Bei Leverkusen flattern ja schon die Nerven und beiden Bayern läuft es gerade auch irgendwie unrund.


----------



## Shaxul (29. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [...] und beiden Bayern läuft es gerade auch irgendwie unrund.



Ja und dafür können die Gelsenkirchener gerne mal ein schönes Dankesschreiben zu uns nach Cannstatt schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (29. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weiterhin Bayern München. Vizekusen wird den dritten Platz bekommen, Schalke hat seit 50 Jahren keine schale geholt und bleibt auf dem zweiten Platz und Bayern machts am Ende, dank Klasse-Leuten wie Ribéry, Robben und Müller.
> 
> Hertha steigt ab (JUHU!), Hannover ebenso :>


Genau daran sieht man das Bayern nur mit Klassespielern die Meisterschaft holen kann, fallen die aus ist die Trauer groß und die restliche Mannschaft ist dann anscheinend einfach zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Fraglich, wie man diese Mannschaft feiern kann. -.-


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau daran sieht man das Bayern nur mit Klassespielern die Meisterschaft holen kann, fallen die aus ist die Trauer groß und die restliche Mannschaft ist dann anscheinend einfach zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Fraglich, wie man diese Mannschaft feiern kann. -.-



Siehst du es bei anderen Top-Mannschaften anders? Jede Mannschaft hat ihre 3 bis 4 Top-Leute, die nahezu unverzichtbar sind. Dann kommen die Spieler, die die Mannschaft endgültig intakt halten. Bei Bayern z.B. ein Butt, ein van Bommel, ein Schweinsteiger und natürlich ein Lahm.
Und heute ging es auch ohne Robben, denn man hat Manu 2:1 besiegt und dann noch nicht mal mit einem überragenden Ribéry.


----------



## Camô (31. März 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau daran sieht man das Bayern nur mit Klassespielern die Meisterschaft holen kann, fallen die aus ist die Trauer groß und die restliche Mannschaft ist dann anscheinend einfach zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Fraglich, wie man diese Mannschaft feiern kann. -.-



Da Bayern mittelfristig das Ziel hat, international um Titel zu spielen, sind Spieler wie Rib und Rob unverzichtbar. Und den Weg will auch Hoeneß-Nachfolger Nerlinger gehen, völlig zurecht. Zudem schafft es aber ein Van Gaal, Eigengewächse wie Müller und Badstuber zu formen, früher Schweini und Lahm (auch wenn er bei Stuggi ausgebildet wurde). Somit hat Bayern diese berühmte goldene Mitte gefunden zwischen Weltklasse und Rohdiamanten. Dieses Modell hat Zukunft, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem von Real Madrid. Bei denen ist es ja fast schon symptomatisch, dass ein ehemaliger Reservist momentan bester Torschütze ist (Higuain), während 35 Millionen-Mann Benzema floppt und 68 Millionen-Mann Kakà unzufrieden ist, wechselte er ja in erster Linie aufgrund der finanziellen Notlage von seinem Lieblingsverein AC Milan.
Somit Hut ab vor den Bayern und selbst wenn man nicht ins Halbfinale einziehen sollte, hat man es geschafft, gegen ManU zu gewinnen. Ich persönlich hab nicht daran geglaubt.


----------



## Shaxul (31. März 2010)

Auch wenn's nicht direkt zum Thema BuLi passt: Das Bayern-Spiel gestern gegen ManU war klasse. Hut ab, sie können's also doch.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Auch wenn's nicht direkt zum Thema BuLi passt: Das Bayern-Spiel gestern gegen ManU war klasse. Hut ab, sie können's also doch.



Jep, sie haben gezeigt, dass sie auch kämpfen können. Und da ManU's Topstürmer Rooney nächste Woche ausfällt ist auch ein Halbfinaleinzug mit einer ähnlich kämpferischen Leistung durchaus möglich.


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2010)

zumal dann wohl auch noch Robben dabei ist,der nicht zum ersten mal ein Spiel der Bayern entschieden hat...aber trotz allem wirds höllisch schwer in Old Trafford ein Punkt zu entführen oder gar zu gewinnen.wird ne spannende Geschichte....


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> zumal dann wohl auch noch Robben dabei ist,der nicht zum ersten mal ein Spiel der Bayern entschieden hat...aber trotz allem wirds höllisch schwer in Old Trafford ein Punkt zu entführen oder gar zu gewinnen.wird ne spannende Geschichte....



Ein weiterer Statistik-Vorteil: Bayern hat in Old Trafford noch nie verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2010)

jo geil und fast genau vor 9 Jahren war der 1:0 Sieg von Bayern gegen Manu in Old Trafford...am 03.04.2001...da wurde Bayern auch CL-Sieger


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo geil und fast genau vor 9 Jahren war der 1:0 Sieg von Bayern gegen Manu in Old Trafford...am 03.04.2001...da wurde Bayern auch CL-Sieger



Und wenn wir nun "1+1" zusammen rechnen:
Bayern siegt in der 91. Minute mit 1:0 gegen ManU in Old Trafford dank eines Sololaufs von Robben und kommt ins Halbfinale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort trifft man auf Lyon (den wohl von allen vertretenen Mannschaften derzeit noch am einfachsten, auch wenn man das nur relativ sehen muss). Diese besiegt man insgesamt mit 1:0 und kommt ins Finale gegen Arsenal London 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (1. April 2010)

Deutscher Meister dieses Jahr denke ich wird Schalke 04..
Bin zwar weder Schalke-Fan noch Bauern-Fan, doch das Spiel am Wochenende wird sicherlich sehr Entscheidend sein..
Da ich denke das Schalke das Spiel gegen die Bayern gewinnt, wird der 5 Pkt. vorsprung schon ausreichen zumal die Bayern eine Woche danach ja noch nach Leverkusen müssen und am Mittwoch noch das 2. CL-Spiel ansteht..
Wenns Schalke am Wochenende gut spielt, glaube ich sogar, dass das mit den Bayern gar nix mehr wird..
Die sind schlapp von ManU und jetz gegen eine wahnsinnig Laufstarke Schalker Mannschaft zu spielen ist sicherlich nicht einfach..
Und des Schalke-Spiel hängt den Bayern sicherlich auch nächste Woche im Rückspiel noch in den Knochen.. und in Manchester dann nochmal so eine Leistung zu bringen halte ich für Unwahrscheinlich..

Deutscher Meister 1966 einen besseren Verein gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Wenns Schalke am Wochenende gut spielt, glaube ich sogar, dass das mit den Bayern gar nix mehr wird..
> Die sind schlapp von ManU und jetz gegen eine wahnsinnig Laufstarke Schalker Mannschaft zu spielen ist sicherlich nicht einfach..




das denke ich ist ein grosses Problem,was eben grosse Vereine zu verantworten haben(das thema hatten wir hier schon im thread mit zwei-und dreigleisig)...entscheidend ist sich für ein Bundesligaspiel zu motivieren,so wie für ein CL-Spiel...aber von daher ist es für Bayern sicherlich besser gegen Schalke anzutreten,als beispielsweise in Bochum oder so.weil dafür läuft kein Bayer zwischen so wichtigen Spielen wie gegen Manu.gegen einen direkten Mitkonkurrenten kann sich Bayern meist durchsetzen.auch wenn es mal ne harte Woche gibt.und schalke wird bestimmt nicht sein übliches konzept spielenm gegen bayern wie sonst immer(auch wenn es wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher wäre)...naja,nach dme WE sind wir alle schlauer.und noch viel schlauer in eine Woche


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> und kommt ins Finale gegen Arsenal London
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also eigentlich rechnen alle mit dem Spiel Manu-Barca...ich eigentlich auch,aber ich drück natürlich trotzdem Bayern die Daumen.aber das Traumfinale wäre sicherlich mein erstgenanntes Spiel...
Arsenal hat 2:2 zu hause gegen Barca gespielt.denkbar ungünstige Ausgangslage für das Rückspiel zwei Tore zu Hause zu kassieren.da reicht den Spaniern ja schon ein 1:1,aber ich tippe eher Barca zelebriert wieder Fussball vom anderen Stern.und das ohne diese hochdotierten Weltstars,sondern mit Eigengewächsen wie Xavi(für mich einer der besten Mittelfeldspieler der Welt) und schlägt die 2:0 zu Hause...die werden auch CL-Sieger...es gibt keine bessere Mannschaft als diese momentan.nah dran sidn Real und Manu,aber dann kommt erst mal gar nix mehr und dann auf der nächsttieferen Ebene kommen erst so Mannschaften wie Inter Mailand,Bayern oder Chelsea...


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Real und Manu,



Manu: Ok, aber Real? Naja, dank starken Einzelspielern strahlen sie Gefahr aus, aber als Mannschaft funktioniert das alles noch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Manu: Ok, aber Real? Naja, dank starken Einzelspielern strahlen sie Gefahr aus, aber als Mannschaft funktioniert das alles noch nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja,ok,dann stell ich sie auf eine Stufe mit Bayern,denn dein Kommentar könnte man auch locker auf Bayern legen


----------



## Shaxul (2. April 2010)

Rooney fehlt angeblich doch "nur" 2-3 Wochen, kann also höchstwahrscheinlich mit zur WM.
-> http://www.kicker.de/news/fussball/intligen/startseite/523107/artikel_Rooney-fehlt-zwei-bis-drei-Wochen.html

Zur Bundesliga: Wenn Schalke am Samstag so spielt wie im DFB-Pokal letztens (nämlich passiv und körperbetont), dann haben sie gute Chancen gegen die Bayern mind. einen Punkt einzusacken.


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Rooney fehlt angeblich doch "nur" 2-3 Wochen, kann also höchstwahrscheinlich mit zur WM.



und jetzt kommt auch noch die Vermutung auf,mit der ich nach der ersten Entwarnung über Rooneys kürzeres "Gebrechen" schon gerechnet  habe,dass er sogar morgen schon wieder dabei sein könnte...aber wer weiss,vlt wäre das sogar zuzm Nachteil von Manu wenn sie ein angeschlagenen udn vorsichtig agierenden Rooney aufstellen oder ein Ersatzspieler der darauf brennt sich in der Mannschaft zu etablieren
naja und Bayern und Bundesliga:beide,Schalke und Bayern haben so ziemlich das gleiche Restprogramm,nur das Bayern am WE bei Leverkusen ran muss.aber wenn sie das gewinnen werden sie auch Meister...Schalke hat dagegen noch Werder zu hause.das müssen die auch erstma gewinnen


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja und Bayern und Bundesliga:beide,Schalke und Bayern haben so ziemlich das gleiche Restprogramm,nur das Bayern am WE bei Leverkusen ran muss.aber wenn sie das gewinnen werden sie auch Meister...Schalke hat dagegen noch Werder zu hause.das müssen die auch erstma gewinnen


Der Vorteil für Bayern ist nun, dass Leverkusen stark schwächelt derzeit... Und Dortmund kann eine eventuelle Niederlage Leverkusens ausnutzen :>


----------



## Valinar (6. April 2010)

Bin zwar kein Bayern-fan aber ich hab ihnen den Sieg über Schalke echt gegönnt.
Sie waren eine Klasse besser und habens deswegen auch verdient.

Ich denke auch das sie gute Chancen gegen Manchester haben.
Genug selbstvertrauen haben sie ja die letzten Tage getankt.

Glaub aber kaum das sie die CL gewinnen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Glaub aber kaum das sie die CL gewinnen.




richtig...das wird nämlich Barca...das war mir von Anfang an klar.die Mannschaft spielt einfach in einer anderen Klasse als alle anderen Mannschaften...
hab ja auch schon den souveränen Rückspielsieg gegen Arsenal prophezeit. 
einen grösseren Favoriten als Barca hab ich in all den Fussballjahren nicht gesehen...vielleicht damals Bayern Anfang/Mitte der 70er als Übermannschaft,aber danach nie wieder so was...


----------



## Wolfmania (7. April 2010)

Als FCB-Fan muß ich leider zustimmen, gegen Barca scheint momentan kein Kraut gewachsen…aber Finale wär doch auch schon mal was ! Dazu noch Pokal + Meisterschaft ! Aber obwohl ich Schalke-Hasser bin, muß man die Leistung vom Meister-Trainer wirklich anerkennen---der könnte zu Arminia Bielefeld gehen und die spielen dann CL **ggg**


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> muß man die Leistung vom Meister-Trainer wirklich anerkennen---der könnte zu Arminia Bielefeld gehen und die spielen dann CL **ggg**



jo,in der Tat,siehe auch Beispiel Wolfsburg...vorm Abstieg gerettet und dann nächstes Jahr Meister geworden.das muss man erstmal hinbekommen...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> richtig...das wird nämlich Barca...das war mir von Anfang an klar.die Mannschaft spielt einfach in einer anderen Klasse als alle anderen Mannschaften...
> hab ja auch schon den souveränen Rückspielsieg gegen Arsenal prophezeit.
> einen grösseren Favoriten als Barca hab ich in all den Fussballjahren nicht gesehen...vielleicht damals Bayern Anfang/Mitte der 70er als Übermannschaft,aber danach nie wieder so was...



Auch ein Favorit wie Barca kann schwächeln, siehe das Hinspiel gegen Stuttgart. Da haben sie auch nicht gerade sensationell gespielt, erst im Rückspiel im Camp Nou. Auch gegen Arsenal London haben sie das Gleiche gezeigt, nur dass sie dort zwei Tore gemacht haben, aber auch zwei kassiert haben. Von daher würde ich zuerst mal das Halbfinale abwarten, denn auch Inter Mailand ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Und wenn ein Messi ausfällt wird es auch heftig für Barcelona 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. April 2010)

Naja ein super Spiel reicht ja immer für Barca, schließlich geht’s bei denen ja auch noch um Meisterschaft. Und Inter finde ich nicht so stark wie z.B. ManU. Die Italiener können eh nur schön fallen und Haarbänder tragen **grins**


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch ein Favorit wie Barca kann schwächeln, siehe das Hinspiel gegen Stuttgart. Da haben sie auch nicht gerade sensationell gespielt, erst im Rückspiel im Camp Nou. Auch gegen Arsenal London haben sie das Gleiche gezeigt, nur dass sie dort zwei Tore gemacht haben, aber auch zwei kassiert haben. Von daher würde ich zuerst mal das Halbfinale abwarten, denn auch Inter Mailand ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Und wenn ein Messi ausfällt wird es auch heftig für Barcelona
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klar...jede Mannschaft die die letzten 4 Plätze der CL erreicht ist potentiell gefährlich...
aber alle Mannschaften schwächeln nunmal irgendwann.jeder hat mal ein schlechten Tag.das sind schliesslich auch nur Menschen,doch die Mannschaften die jetzt noch drin sind senken ihre "schlechten Tage" allerdings durch ihre professionelle Einstellung und durch die Klasse der Einzelspieler auf ein Minimum zurück....und ich hab jetzt gerade keine Heimbilanz,aber ich könnte wetten, dass Barca diese Saison,egal ob Meisterschaft oder CL, gerade mal 3 Spiele zu Hause verloren hat.wenn überhaupt.und das ist es was eine absolut Klassemannschaft auszeichnet, dass sie sich das Glück zu hause auch erkämpfen können,selbst wenn sie mal ein schlechten Tag haben
und trotzdem hast du natürlich recht,dass Inter auch durch Glück zu Hause mit einem abgefälschten Last-Minute Tor 1:0 gewinnen könnte und bei Barca mit 11 Mann verteidigen und 0:0 spielen könnte...
aber allein auf messi kann man bei Barca nicht setzen.das ist einer von vielen.das ist eine homogene Mannschaft,die auch ein Ausfall von einem Spieler wie Messi aushalten könnte 

P.S. hab gerade mal die Statistik von Barca angeschaut:die haben 2 Spiele diese Saison zu Hause verloren.in der Meisterschaft noch keins!einmal in der Gruppenphase der CL zu Hause 1:2 gegen Rubin Kazan(!) und das andere mal zu Hause gegen Sevilla 1:2 im Ligapokal...
in der Gruppenphase hat Barca übrigens schon gegen Inter gespielt:zu Hause 2:0 gewonnen und auswärts 0:0...


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Ja, im eigenen Stadion ist Barca brandgefährlich. Aber auswärts zeigen sie öfters immer mal wieder Probleme und sind nicht ganz so stark. Das hat man voriges Jahr gesehen gegen die Bayern, dieses Jahr gegen Stuttgart und sogar gegen Arsenal teilweise. Und gegen Inter haben sie ja in der Gruppenphase nur zuhause gewonnen, auswärts nur das Unentschieden geholt. Barca kann man also auswärts definitiv schlagen und das sollte man als Gegner auch ausnutzen. 

Und zu Messi: Ja, er ist einer von vielen da, aber derzeit der beste Spieler Barcas und sogar der beste Spieler der Welt. Klar, kann Barca das noch kompensieren, aber geschwächt wird die Mannschaft da schon ein wenig.


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Barca kann man also auswärts definitiv schlagen und das sollte man als Gegner auch ausnutzen.




jo stimmt,siehe dazu auch mein im letzten post beschriebenes Szenario Inter-Barca


----------



## Camô (7. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, im eigenen Stadion ist Barca brandgefährlich. Aber auswärts zeigen sie öfters immer mal wieder Probleme und sind nicht ganz so stark. Das hat man voriges Jahr gesehen gegen die Bayern, dieses Jahr gegen Stuttgart und sogar gegen Arsenal teilweise. Und gegen Inter haben sie ja in der Gruppenphase nur zuhause gewonnen, auswärts nur das Unentschieden geholt. Barca kann man also auswärts definitiv schlagen und das sollte man als Gegner auch ausnutzen.
> 
> Und zu Messi: Ja, er ist einer von vielen da, aber derzeit der beste Spieler Barcas und sogar der beste Spieler der Welt. Klar, kann Barca das noch kompensieren, aber geschwächt wird die Mannschaft da schon ein wenig.



Barcelona tut auswärts nur das Nötigste, zumal sie die Weichen Richtung Sieg dann endgültig bei ihren Heimspielen stellen. Barca tanzt i.d.R. bis Saisonende auf drei Hochzeiten, da kann man nicht jedes Spiel nach Belieben dominieren. Spiele wie das Gestrige beweisen aber, dass im Vergleich zu Messi, aber auch der besten Doppelsechs der Welt Xavi/ Iniesta, der Rest der Mannschaft durchaus mal schwächeln kann (was die Noten wiederspiegeln). Es gibt inzwischen keine Topmannschaft auf der Welt, die nicht auf irgendeiner Art und Weise von 1, 2 oder 3 Spielern abhängig ist. Nur ist das Kollektiv bei Barca wesentlich ausgeglichener, als bei anderen Topclubs.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Bayern gegen Lyon im Halbfinale und seit mehreren jahren keine einzige engl. Mannschaft im Halbfinale der europ. Königsklasse. Vllt. doch das Finale FCB gegen FCB?


----------



## Valinar (7. April 2010)

Vieleicht...aber nur wenn Bayern in der ersten Halbzeit nicht so extrem schwach gegen Lyon spielt wie gegen ManU.
 

Die Britische Presse wird jetzt sicher über Rafael herfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Das Rooney doch spielen konnte hat die Bayern sicher kalt erwischt...vieleicht deswegen der miese start.


----------



## Badwitch22 (7. April 2010)

hahahahha wer soll den meister werden hmmmm lass mich überleg... warum überlegen natürlich is es der FC SCHALKE 04 der meister wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> edit: Das Rooney doch spielen konnte hat die Bayern sicher kalt erwischt...vieleicht deswegen der miese start.



Ich fand es verantwortungslos von Ferguson. Wenn der sich jetzt noch schlimmer verletzt hätte und die WM für ihn ausgefallen wäre... Das Spiel war wichtig, keine Frage, aber die Gesundheit eines Spielers dafür in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Barcelona tut auswärts nur das Nötigste, zumal sie die Weichen Richtung Sieg dann endgültig bei ihren Heimspielen stellen. Barca tanzt i.d.R. bis Saisonende auf drei Hochzeiten, da kann man nicht jedes Spiel nach Belieben dominieren. Spiele wie das Gestrige beweisen aber, dass im Vergleich zu Messi, aber auch *der besten Doppelsechs der Welt Xavi/ Iniesta*, der Rest der Mannschaft durchaus mal schwächeln kann (was die Noten wiederspiegeln). Es gibt inzwischen keine Topmannschaft auf der Welt, die nicht auf irgendeiner Art und Weise von 1, 2 oder 3 Spielern abhängig ist. Nur ist das Kollektiv bei Barca wesentlich ausgeglichener, als bei anderen Topclubs.




absolutes sign...ganz besonders das fett gedruckte


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bayern gegen Lyon im Halbfinale und seit mehreren jahren keine einzige engl. Mannschaft im Halbfinale der europ. Königsklasse. Vllt. doch das Finale FCB gegen FCB?




das denke ich mal wird auch so kommen...ich glaub nicht das Bayern gegen Lyon rausfliegt.und ich denke auch nicht das Inter Barca rauskegelt...naja immerhin wären die Bayern dann bis ins Finale gekommen...


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das denke ich mal wird auch so kommen...ich glaub nicht das Bayern gegen Lyon rausfliegt.und ich denke auch nicht das Inter Barca rauskegelt...naja immerhin wären die Bayern dann bis ins Finale gekommen...



Und Barca kann man auch schlagen, besonders in Madrid. Da sind sicherlich einige Madrid-Fans nicht sehr froh, wenn Barca, als Rivale von Real Madrid, gewinnen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre mit Sicherheit ein tolles Finale und wenn Robben und Ribéry fit sind...


----------



## Falathrim (9. April 2010)

Der HSV hat heute auch mal wieder eine kleine Duftmarke hinterlassen...vielleicht gewinnen sie ja doch das Finale zuhause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der HSV hat heute auch mal wieder eine kleine Duftmarke hinterlassen...vielleicht gewinnen sie ja doch das Finale zuhause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo und selbst Guerro hat bewiesen das er nicht nur gut Handball spielen kann,sondern auch im Spiel Treffer erzielt...
ich würde das dem HSV echt gönnen so einen Erfolg mal wieder nach Hause zu holen,denn auch wenn sie jetzt ne Schwächephase haben, so haben sie doch tolle Spiele diese Saison abgeliefert,von denen ich zwei,drei im Stadion live verfolgen konnte...
aber ich ärger mich jetzt doch, dass ich nicht für das Finale Karten bestellt hatte,denn ich hab nie damit gerechnet das der HSV bis ins Finale kommen könnte..hab eher wieder mit so einem interessanten Duell gerechnet wie Genua gegen Moskau oder sowas in der Richtung...und dafür waren mir die Karten eindeutig zu teuer...


----------



## ArrisRedBull (9. April 2010)

Wieso stehen soviele Mannschaften zur Auswahl ?
Wer hier gevotet hat der hat von Fußball echt kein plan, Hertha ,Freiburg usw. lol

FCB wird Deutscher Meister wenn sie Morgen Leverkusen schlagen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Tabuno (9. April 2010)

ArrisRedBull schrieb:


> Wieso stehen soviele Mannschaften zur Auswahl ?
> Wer hier gevotet hat der hat von Fußball echt kein plan, Hertha ,Freiburg usw. lol
> 
> FCB wird Deutscher Meister wenn sie Morgen Leverkusen schlagen, da bin ich mir sicher.


Du hast wohl eher keinen Plan, ist doch irgendwie klar das Fans für ihre Mannschaft voten. o.O


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast wohl eher keinen Plan, ist doch irgendwie klar das Fans für ihre Mannschaft voten. o.O



Auch wenn es vollkommen unrealistisch ist, dass Hertha oder Freiburg Meister werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vollkommen unrealistisch ist, dass Hertha oder Freiburg Meister werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja Hertha war eigentlich bis diese Saison zumindest ein fester Platz in der vorderen Tabellenhälfte...von daher: Wie hätte der TE damit rechnen sollen (Im JULI letzten Jahres)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja Hertha war eigentlich bis diese Saison zumindest ein fester Platz in der vorderen Tabellenhälfte...von daher: Wie hätte der TE damit rechnen sollen (Im JULI letzten Jahres)?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn man Leute wie Simunic und Pantelic abgibt und kaum ordentlichen Ersatz holt ist es irgendwie klar, dass die Mannschaft an Qualität verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem auch Hertha kein Meisterschaftskandidat von Anfang an war


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man Leute wie Simunic und Pantelic abgibt und kaum ordentlichen Ersatz holt ist es irgendwie klar, dass die Mannschaft an Qualität verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und bei ca. 5 Spielen die Deutsche-Fußball-Mafia zugeschlagen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man Leute wie Simunic und Pantelic abgibt und kaum ordentlichen Ersatz holt ist es irgendwie klar, dass die Mannschaft an Qualität verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber Leverkusen war einer? O.o 

Und ich will Hertha nicht verteidigen, ich mag der Verein nichtmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und bei ca. 5 Spielen die Deutsche-Fußball-Mafia zugeschlagen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Hertha hat bei vielen Spielen, besonders in der Hinrunde, einfach nur einen grottigen Fußball gespielt. Ich hoffe, dass sie den Klassenerhalt nicht schaffen und in die zweite Liga absteigen. Da könnte Ihr Fußball noch toll werden und die "Fans", bzw. die Leute die sich so nennen bei euch, braucht man ja auch net... 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber Leverkusen war einer? O.o
> 
> Und ich will Hertha nicht verteidigen, ich mag der Verein nichtmal
> 
> ...



Leverkusen habe ich durchaus als Meisterschaftsanwärter gesehen. Auch wenn mir klar war, dass denen die Puste am Ende ausgeht.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die Hertha hat bei vielen Spielen, besonders in der Hinrunde, einfach nur einen grottigen Fußball gespielt. Ich hoffe, dass sie den Klassenerhalt nicht schaffen und in die zweite Liga absteigen. Da könnte Ihr Fußball noch toll werden und die "Fans", bzw. die Leute die sich so nennen bei euch, braucht man ja auch net...


Pfff, so lange ich Hertha noch im TV sehen kann hab ich keine Probleme damit. Freu mich schon wenn wir Union und Co. wegblasen. =) Kein Wunder wenn man Preetz den Verein managen lässt, wie soll ein Fußballspieler bitte davon Ahnung haben.. Naja ich sag nur Rückrunde wenigste Gegentore. =D


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Pfff, so lange ich Hertha noch im TV sehen kann hab ich keine Probleme damit. Freu mich schon wenn wir Union und Co. wegblasen. =) Kein Wunder wenn man Preetz den Verein managen lässt, wie soll ein Fußballspieler bitte davon Ahnung haben.. Naja ich sag nur Rückrunde wenigste Gegentore. =D



Wow, wenigste Gegentore und absteigen... darauf kann man richtig stolz sein o.O 
Und erstmal abwarten ob ihr nicht in erst in 5 jahren wieder aufsteigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, wenigste Gegentore und absteigen... darauf kann man richtig stolz sein o.O
> Und erstmal abwarten ob ihr nicht in erst in 5 jahren wieder aufsteigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegen Stuttgart war ja auch wieder unglücklich, wir machen das Spiel, Stuttgart die Tore. Mhh ich überlege gerade einen Bundesliga-Smalltalk Thread aufzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wird schon...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, nur wer die Tore macht gewinnt... so ist das nun mal. Und wir haben hier doch einen BuLi-Thread o.O


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, nur wer die Tore macht gewinnt... so ist das nun mal. Und wir haben hier doch einen BuLi-Thread o.O


Und wo?


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wo?



Wo du gerade schreibst...
Hier kann man über die BuLi diskutieren


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo du gerade schreibst...
> Hier kann man über die BuLi diskutieren


Das ist eine Umfrage die bald nicht mehr aktuell sein wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2010)

soooo,jetzt mal das Restprogramm von Bayern und Schalke:
Bayern(60 Punkte) hat folgende Spiele noch(meine Tips dazu)
Bayern-Hannover 2:1=>63 Punkte
Gladbach-Bayern 1:1=>64 Punkte
Bayern-Bochum 2:0=>67 Punkte
Hertha-Bayern 1:2=>70 Punkte

Schalke(58 Punkte)
Schalke-Gladbach 2:1=>61 Punkte
Hertha-Schalke 1:2 => 64 Punkte
Schalke-Werder 1:1 => 65 Punkte
Mainz-Schalke 1:2=> 68 Punkte

somit Bayern Meister mit 2 Punkten Vorsprung...selbst wenn Bayern auch noch andre Punkte liegen lässt,wäre es auch möglich das Schalke gegen Werder verliert oder z.B. in Mainz nur unentschieden spielt...alles in allem denke ich das Bayern das jetzt machen wird
wie tippt ihr die letzten spiele?


----------



## Potpotom (12. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Fans", bzw. die Leute die sich so nennen bei euch, braucht man ja auch net...


Dich braucht hier auch kein Mensch, trotzdem beglückst du alle mit deiner Anwesenheit.


----------



## ArrisRedBull (12. April 2010)

immer 2:1 und1:2 werden die spiele bestimmt nicht enden lol


Bayern
Bayern-Hannover 3:0=>63 Punkte
Gladbach-Bayern 1:2=>66 Punkte
Bayern-Bochum 2:0=>69 Punkte
Hertha-Bayern 1:4=>72 Punkte

Schalke
Schalke-Gladbach 0:1=>58 Punkte
Hertha-Schalke 1:1 => 59 Punkte
Schalke-Werder 1:3 => 59 Punkte
Mainz-Schalke 0:4=> 62 Punkte

Bayern wird meister mit 10 Punkten vorsprung am ende zumindest 10pkt. vor Schalke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Somit reicht Bayern nur noch ein Sieg und Sie haben es geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2010)

Schalke verliert zu Hause gegen Gladbach???????also das wäre ja mal ne Sensation...wie kommst denn auf das schmale Brett?
und warum nicht 1:2 und 2:1...schau doch mal allein die letzten Spiele von den Bayern an:gegen Freiburg 2:1, gegen Frankfurt 1:2,gegen Stuttgart 1:2,gegen Manu 2:1....und jetzt kommst du...
und Bayern in Gladbach seh ich noch keinen Sieg.in Gladbach haben die sich immer schwer getan...


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Dich braucht hier auch kein Mensch, trotzdem beglückst du alle mit deiner Anwesenheit.



Ich zerlege dafür nicht ein kleinen Teil des Vereins-Stadions und drohe einer Fußballmannschaft nicht...


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2010)

Hertha wird niemals gegen Bayern verlieren. Wir werden mit Anstand absteigen und wenigstens den Bayern die Meisterschaft versauen. Hoffentlich wird Leverkusen Meister. =)


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hertha wird niemals gegen Bayern verlieren. Wir werden mit Anstand absteigen und wenigstens den Bayern die Meisterschaft versauen. Hoffentlich wird Leverkusen Meister. =)




Mit Anstand absteigen?dafür ist es längst zu spät.Hertha und seine Fans haben sich gründlich blamiert.da geht nix mehr mit Anstand...Hertha kann sich auf das Revierderby gegen Union freuen.die Polizei wohl nich so...
Leverkusen Meister?die haben 6 Punkte Rückstand auf Bayern.selbst wenn Leverkusen die letzten 4 Spiele gewinnt(und die spielen am WE in Stuttgart) müsste Bayern mindestens 2 der letzten 4 Spiele verlieren.und dann ist da ja auch noch Schalke.also für Leverkusen ist der Meisterschaftszug auch abgefahren...


----------



## Camô (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Die Hertha hat bei vielen Spielen, besonders in der Hinrunde, einfach nur einen grottigen Fußball gespielt. Ich hoffe, dass sie den Klassenerhalt nicht schaffen und in die zweite Liga absteigen. Da könnte Ihr Fußball noch toll werden und die "Fans", bzw. die Leute die sich so nennen bei euch, braucht man ja auch net...



Jo, stattdessen "beglücken" uns zukünftig Mannschaften wie der FC Augsburg in der Bundesliga. Auch wenn Berlin in dieser Saison (v.a. Hinrunde) miserabel spielt, ist es doch nur gut für den deutschen Fussball, wenn der Hauptstadtclub mit einem 74.000-Mann-Stadion und dem jährlichen Austragungsort des Pokalfinals erstklassig vertreten ist. Und sollte Hertha den Klassenerhalt noch schaffen, garantiere ich dir, dass sich so eine Saison nicht wiederholt. Hertha würde im soliden Mittelfeld mit Blick nach oben landen. 

Aber ja, Hauptsache Fussballmächte wie der FC Fucking Augsburg bereichern die 1. Liga mit einem 31-jährigen Knipser, dessen Mannschaftskollegen ihm Nationalmannschaftsniveau attestieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zerlege dafür nicht ein kleinen Teil des Vereins-Stadions und drohe einer Fußballmannschaft nicht...



Oh ja richtig, ich stand nämlich auch in der Ostkurve. Und obwohl nur rund 150 Leute das Spielfeld stürmten sind nicht nur ich, sondern auch die restlichen 6700 Ostkurvenfans randalierend durchs Stadion gerannt. Genau so wird das doch gesehen. Aber was macht die Fanbase von Hertha? Sie organisiert die 22.000-Mann-Waldbühne, wo per Mikrofon die Stimmung ins Olympiastadion übertragen wird, um den Jungs auf dem Platz Unterstützung zu geben. Von den überführten "Chaoten" gegen Nürnberg waren übrigens einige dazu "verdonnert" worden, in der Waldbühne mit dem Verkauf von Artikeln Widergutmachung zu leisten und somit ihren Verein zu unterstützen.
Aber ja, die amoklaufenden Fans von Berlin sind Hooligans wie sie im Buche stehen. Unbelehrbar und anarchistisch veranlagt. Wenigstens macht die Ostkurve immer noch Stimmung wenn ihre Mannschaft zurückliegt. Beim JEDEM Spiel, bei dem Hertha auswärts führte (jüngst Wolfsburg, Köln) hörte ich NUR noch die 2000 mitgereisten Herthaanhänger feiern. Selbst in der Allianzarena bei Bayern (69.000) wirds totenstill, wenns nicht mehr so läuft.


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich zerlege dafür nicht ein kleinen Teil des Vereins-Stadions und drohe einer Fußballmannschaft nicht...


Wir stehen nach einer absolut desaströsen Saison auf dem letzten Platz, sei mir nicht böse... aber bei anderen Vereinen würde garkein Support mehr kommen - wir Herthaner sind da relativ weit vorne was die Unterstützung angeht. Die Spieler werden weder ausgebuht noch anderweitig beschimpft, hier wird niemand verprügelt oder dergleichen und auch sonst kann man in unserem Stadion einen guten Fussball-Nachmittag verbringen - aber du siehst natürlich 50 Idioten und füllst damit deine Schublade auf.

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Jo, stattdessen "beglücken" uns zukünftig Mannschaften wie der FC Augsburg in der Bundesliga. Auch wenn Berlin in dieser Saison (v.a. Hinrunde) miserabel spielt, ist es doch nur gut für den deutschen Fussball, wenn der Hauptstadtclub mit einem 74.000-Mann-Stadion und dem jährlichen Austragungsort des Pokalfinals erstklassig vertreten ist. Und sollte Hertha den Klassenerhalt noch schaffen, garantiere ich dir, dass sich so eine Saison nicht wiederholt. Hertha würde im soliden Mittelfeld mit Blick nach oben landen.
> 
> Aber ja, Hauptsache Fussballmächte wie der FC Fucking Augsburg bereichern die 1. Liga mit einem 31-jährigen Knipser, dessen Mannschaftskollegen ihm Nationalmannschaftsniveau attestieren.
> 
> ...




vergess Augsburg...Pauli(endlich wieder da) und Lautern steigen auf...Hannover schlägt Augsburg im Relegationsspiel...

schade finde ich es auch wenn Hertha nicht mehr mitmischt in der obersten Liga(allein schon aus deinen genannten Gründen),aber du musst zugeben die haben wirklich grottigen Fussball diese Saison gespielt und stehen zurecht auf dem letzten Platz...

was da nun genau ablief bei den Randalen wird die Masse wohl auch nie erfahren,aber allein die Szenen die sich da abgespielt haben waren echt superpeinlich.nicht nur von diesen scheiss Hools,sondern auch von den blöden Polizisten udn Ordnungskräften die mal wieder in so einer Situation total gepennt haben.und klar bleiben solche Bilder haften.werden ja auch oft genug gezeigt.woanders ist das jedenfalls diese Saison nicht passiert...


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vergess Augsburg...Pauli(endlich wieder da) und Lautern steigen auf...Hannover schlägt Augsburg im Relegationsspiel...
> 
> schade finde ich es auch wenn Hertha nicht mehr mitmischt in der obersten Liga(allein schon aus deinen genannten Gründen),aber du musst zugeben die haben wirklich grottigen Fussball diese Saison gespielt und stehen zurecht auf dem letzten Platz...


Ich bin zwar nicht Camo... würde dennoch gerne drauf antworten.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass sowohl Pauli als auch Lautern ins Oberhaus zurückkehren und wir in der 2.Liga spielen werden - da kommen mir die Tränen. Für die Lauterer und Hamburger freut es mich riesig - 2 Kultvereine in der Bundesliga, so wünscht man sich das *nach Hoffenheim schiel*.

Und ja, Hertha steht auf Grund ihrer absolut verkorksten Hinrunde zu Recht auf einem Abstiegsplatz - dann noch ein paar eigenartige Schiedsentscheidungen und eine gehörige Portion Pech, und schon ist das Ticket in Richtung zweite Liga gebucht. Schuld ist da grundsätzlich die Hertha, wenn auch alle anderen kleinen Dinge ein Teil des Puzzle darstellen.

An Hand der Rückrunde und den mehr als unglücklichen Niederlagen aber, wäre ein Klassenerhalt auch nicht unverdient - müsste man schon zugeben finde ich.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hertha wird niemals gegen Bayern verlieren. Wir werden mit Anstand absteigen und wenigstens den Bayern die Meisterschaft versauen. Hoffentlich wird Leverkusen Meister. =)


Hertha ist sehr heimschwach, ergo wird es schwer für euren zukünftigen Zweitligisten. Und Leverkusen wird wohl kaum noch Meister mit 6 Pkt. Rückstand ... da seh ich eher noch Schalke in der Lage, die Schale zu holen, aber auch für die wird es schwer



Potpotom schrieb:


> Wir stehen nach einer absolut desaströsen Saison auf dem letzten Platz, sei mir nicht böse... aber bei anderen Vereinen würde garkein Support mehr kommen - wir Herthaner sind da relativ weit vorne was die Unterstützung angeht. Die Spieler werden weder ausgebuht noch anderweitig beschimpft, hier wird niemand verprügelt oder dergleichen und auch sonst kann man in unserem Stadion einen guten Fussball-Nachmittag verbringen - aber du siehst natürlich 50 Idioten und füllst damit deine Schublade auf.
> 
> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Lieber 0 Idioten, als gleich 50. Ein Verein, der so eine katastrophalen Fußball, besonders in der Hinrunde, spielt gehört einfach nicht in die erste Liga. So leid es mir tut, aber da hab ich lieber Vereine wie Pauli oder Lautern in der 1., anstatt einen Verein, der völlig zurecht da unten steht. Da ist mir selbst Augsburg lieber, die wirklich teilweise anständigen Fußball auch spielen. Aber was die Hertha abgeliefert hat war nicht das Niveau der 1. Liga und der Trainerwechsel hat jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig viel gebracht... Eigentlich schade um Favre.


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Camo... würde dennoch gerne drauf antworten.
> An Hand der Rückrunde und den mehr als unglücklichen Niederlagen aber, wäre ein Klassenerhalt auch nicht unverdient - müsste man schon zugeben finde ich.




jo,nur leider kann man das über jeden Verein sagen,der da unten steht...ob das Hannover oder Bochum oder Freiburg ist,oder halt Hertha...die alle hatten ihre guten Momente,aber einer trägt immer die Laterne...ich habe die Rückrunde von Hertha nicht so im Sinn,aber ich hab einige Spiele der Hinrunde im fernsehen geschaut udn war erschüttert...regelrecht erschüttert über die schwachen Leistungen von Hertha.zumindest in der Hinrunde hat wirklich kein Verein so schlecht gespielt wie Hertha...das ist Fakt.wie gesagt die Rückrunde hab ich Hertha ziemlich links liegen lassen udn weiss von daher nicht so ganz ob es weiterhin gerechtfertigt war(wenn man sowas überhaupt sagen kann), dass die da noch ganz unten stehen...

aber zu deren Ehrenrettung müsste man auch gleich die ganze Führungsschiene von Hertha entlassen,denn mit so einer Mannschaft und der dazu passenden Einkaufspolitik war doch der Abstieg vorprogrammiert.und ob die jetzt wirtschaftlich saniert in die 2.Liga absteigen weiss ich auch net...


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

Jopp, da sind wir einer Meinung... Führungsebene inkl. Gegenbauer und Schiller sollten ihre Ämter abgeben. Preetz eigentlich auch - obwohl ich ihn als alter Herthaner gerne weiter bei uns sehen würde.

Die Rückrunde war recht gut, eigentlich so, wie man es auch in der Hinrunde hätte erwarten können. Ein paar unglückliche Niederlagen bzw. Unentschieden waren dabei - sei es durch Schiedsrichterentscheidungen oder einfach durch Pech, aber lamentieren gilt ja nicht, den Abstieg haben sie in der Hinrunde fast schon eingetütet. 

---

Sofern wir in die 2.Liga absteigen, gilt es wirklich einen Neuanfang zu fahren... sowohl sportlich als auch wirtschaftlich. Wir haben eine sehr gute Jugend (stehen dieses Jahr im Finale des DFB-Pokals) und sollten auch auf diese setzen.

Trennung von Altlasten sollte Mut für die Zukunft bringen - mir ist nicht bange, obwohl ich selbstverständlich lieber Erstligafussball schauen würde. 

Aber damals die Aufstiegsknaller gegen Kaiserslautern beispielsweise... das waren auch geile Spiele. Und jetzt endlich mal ein Stadtderby, das wird auch geil werden hoffe ich. So ganz ohne Idioten.


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2010)

Was übrigens mir als Nordlicht und Menschen aus dem Hamburger Umland Angst macht ist, wie das mit Pauli und HSV nächste Saison wird. Denn es stimmt zwar, dass Hertha 150 Idioten hatte, die das Spielfeld gestürmt haben...aber wir haben jetzt 2 seltsame Vereine hier, die erstens seit Jahrzehnten nicht die besten Beziehungen haben und die zweitens recht....kontroverse Fankulturen haben. Einerseits kriegen wir jetzt Pauli wieder, die in den letzten 10 Jahren eine Odyssee 1. Bundesliga zu Keller der Regionalliga und zurück hinter sich gebracht haben - mit entsprechenden Hooliganerfahrungen und eben auch entsprechendem Training. Und wir haben den HSV, dessen "Ultras" unser schönes Lüneburg immer weiter zutapezieren....das könnte interessant werden. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es auch passieren könnte, das Rostock wiederkommt...und das könnte dann wirklich stressig werden. Aber wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt - hoffentlich noch einen Europapokalplatz und die entsprechende Trophäe für den HSV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was übrigens mir als Nordlicht und Menschen aus dem Hamburger Umland Angst macht ist, wie das mit Pauli und HSV nächste Saison wird.




Hey Fala,du weisst doch ich bin doch auch aus Lüneburg und ich seh das eigentlich net so schlimm...also ich erinner mich noch an die Zeiten als HSV udn Pauli schon mal beide in der Bundesliga waren.und da ging es doch recht ruhig zu...ich finde,das wir mit den HSV-Fans so ziemlich mit die ruhigsten Fans aus ganz Deutschland haben(vielleicht mit Freiburg udn Bochum dazugerechnet)...wann sind hier mal richtig Randale gewesen?
natürlich wäre Rostock gegen Pauli wieder ein richtiges Zündfass weil rechts auf links trifft,aber das gehört der Vergangenheit an.Rostock wird in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt nich aufsteigen,somit ist doch alles im grünen Bereich...ich freu mich jedenfalls wieder auf das Derby in Hamburg


----------



## Camô (13. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lieber 0 Idioten, als gleich 50. Ein Verein, der so eine katastrophalen Fußball, besonders in der Hinrunde, spielt gehört einfach nicht in die erste Liga. So leid es mir tut, aber da hab ich lieber Vereine wie Pauli oder Lautern in der 1., anstatt einen Verein, der völlig zurecht da unten steht. Da ist mir selbst Augsburg lieber, die wirklich teilweise anständigen Fußball auch spielen. Aber was die Hertha abgeliefert hat war nicht das Niveau der 1. Liga und der Trainerwechsel hat jetzt auch nicht wahnsinnig viel gebracht... Eigentlich schade um Favre.



Ach ja ich vergaß, jeder Aufsteiger spielt i.d.R. so wie Hoffenheim in der letzten Saison - nämlich um internationale Plätze. Oder irre ich mich da. Freiburg wurde - ähnlich wie jetzt Lautern - mit großem Abstand Zweitligameister. Und wo stehen die heute? Und welchen Fussball bieten sie ihren Fans an (zweitschwächste Heimmannschaft)?. Eben. Dass sie in der 2. Liga vorne mitspielen können, hat nun wirklich nix zu bedeuten. Fahrstuhlmannschaften bleiben nun mal Fahrstuhlmannschaften und zu solchen gehört Hertha mit Sicherheit nicht. Schließlich etablierte man sich innerhalb von 10 Jahren in der 1. Liga und qualifizierte sich 6 Mal (mehr oder weniger) für die internationalen Wettbewerbe.

Favre war bereits in der letzten Saison nicht mehr tragbar. Er vergraulte Führungsspieler wie Pantelic und Friedrich, da er polyvalente Spieler haben wollte. Auch wenn der Erfolg da war, spielen Interna immer noch eine gewichtige Rolle und ein völlig berechtigter Grund ihn zu entlassen (auch wenn Funkel ein historischer Fehlgriff war).


----------



## Camô (13. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber zu deren Ehrenrettung müsste man auch gleich die ganze Führungsschiene von Hertha entlassen,denn mit so einer Mannschaft und der dazu passenden Einkaufspolitik war doch der Abstieg vorprogrammiert.und ob die jetzt wirtschaftlich saniert in die 2.Liga absteigen weiss ich auch net...



Einerseits hast du Recht: Einkaufspolitik zum Teil miserabel, Sparkurs (5 Millionen Schuldenabbau) zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt. Auf der anderen Seite zähle ich dir jetzt ne Handvoll Spieler auf, die def. die Klasse für die 1. Liga haben, da mir dieses Gewäsch, Pantelic, Voronin und Simunic wurden nicht adaquät ersetzt (einerseits richtig, andererseits waren sie ebenfalls nur ein Teil der Mannschaft), auf den Sack geht.

Tor: Drobny - über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Einer der besten Bundesligatorhüter.

Abwehr: Friedrich - spielt eine sehr gute Rückrunde und wird def. zur WM fahren.
 	v. Bergen - Schweizer Nationalspieler mit zum Teil sehr ansprechenden Leistungen. Etwas unkonstant.
 Hubnik - ein fast gleichwertiger Simunicersatz. Der Turm in der Abwehr. Kopfball- und Zweikampfstark.

Mittelfeld: Kacar - Herthas Juwel, auch wenn er im Laufe der Saison, nicht zuletzt wegen seiner schweren Verletzung, abgebaut hat. Vor der Saison zu Höchstpreisen gehandelt (Stuttgart 12 Mio.). Enormes Potenzial im DM, zumal es relativ wenig	talentierte, junge Spieler auf dieser position gibt.
 Ebert - Hohes Entwicklungspotenzial, kämpferisches Vorbild. Nicht umsonst sind Hoffenheim, Leverkusen und Bremen (Mannschaften, die auf talentierte Jugend bauen) an ihm interessiert.
 Cicero - sehr starker Spieler, findet allmählich zu alter Konstanz wieder. In der jetzigen Form eine Bereicherung.
 Lustenberger - junges DM-Talent, extrem zweifkampfstark (Schnitt fast 80%).

Sturm: Gekas - eigentlich immer unauffällig, traf dennoch nur in der Rückrunde bereits 6 Mal.
 	Ramos - der beste Transfer im Sommer. Großes Sturmtalent, Stuttgart streckt bereits Fühler nach ihm aus. 

Das ist der Rumpf der Mannschaft und nun sag mir nicht, dass das Spieler sind, die nichts in der 1. Liga zu suchen haben.


----------



## Potpotom (14. April 2010)

Raffael nicht zu vergessen... auch ein junges "Juwel" mit einer mächtigen Portion Technik. Ihm mangelt es ein wenig an Durchsetzungsvermögen und der richtige Wille geht mir bei ihm manchmal ab. Aber grundsätzlich mehr als nur Bundesligatauglich.

-------------------------Drobny--------------------------
von Bergen----Hubnik----Friedrich-----Kobiashvilli
----------------------Lustenberger----------------------
Kacar---------------------------------------------Raffael
------------------Ramos----------------------------------
---------------------------------Gekas--------------------

Theoretisch noch ne Bank mit Ebert, Wichniarek, Piszczek, Kringe, Dardai nebst jungen Leuten wie bspw. Radja. 

Also, rein von den Einzelspielern kann man eigentlich nicht meckern... weggeworfen hat man es in der Hinrunde, warum auch immer - da könnte uns Kamerad Favre sicher etwas zu erzählen.


----------



## Camô (14. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Raffael nicht zu vergessen... auch ein junges "Juwel" mit einer mächtigen Portion Technik. Ihm mangelt es ein wenig an Durchsetzungsvermögen und der richtige Wille geht mir bei ihm manchmal ab. Aber grundsätzlich mehr als nur Bundesligatauglich.



Schande über mein Haupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Raffael ist natürlich neben Kacar der - aus finanzieller Sicht - wertvollste Spieler. Spielerisch wahrscheinlich sogar der Wichtigste.


----------



## Wolfmania (14. April 2010)

So traurig  es sein mag: bei so einer Hinrunde heißt es 2.Liga. Dann kann ich Hertha wenigstens gegen Arminia auf der Alm sehen bei mir **grins** obwohl ich kein Armine bin…und nein Arminia will den Wichniarek nicht wieder zurück^^


----------



## Potpotom (14. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> So traurig  es sein mag: bei so einer Hinrunde heißt es 2.Liga. Dann kann ich Hertha wenigstens gegen Arminia auf der Alm sehen bei mir **grins** obwohl ich kein Armine bin…und nein Arminia will den Wichniarek nicht wieder zurück^^


Den würde ich persönlich hinkarren... müsste meine Frau nur vorher fragen, ob ich ihren Pferdeanhänger benutzen darf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. April 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Das ist der Rumpf der Mannschaft und nun sag mir nicht, dass das Spieler sind, die nichts in der 1. Liga zu suchen haben.




hab ich nie behauptet....
da sind definitiv gute spieler bei.gar keine frage.und trotzdem war hertha die schlechteste mannschaft der Hinrunde und hat miserablen fussball gespielt....und da sag du mir nicht,das das nicht stimmt...
und wenn ne eigentlich gute mannschaft so schlecht spielt such ich die Gründe dafür woanders.und da bleibt nur die Führunmgsriege, inclusive trainer,die die Mannschaft dorthin gebracht haben,wo sie jetzt steht...


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wir stehen nach einer absolut desaströsen Saison auf dem letzten Platz, sei mir nicht böse... aber bei anderen Vereinen würde garkein Support mehr kommen - wir Herthaner sind da relativ weit vorne was die Unterstützung angeht. Die Spieler werden weder ausgebuht noch anderweitig beschimpft, hier wird niemand verprügelt oder dergleichen und auch sonst kann man in unserem Stadion einen guten Fussball-Nachmittag verbringen - aber du siehst natürlich 50 Idioten und füllst damit deine Schublade auf.


Ich kann dir da voll und ganz beipflichten.. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall und solche Fans wie Hertha sie hat, hat wohl keine andere Mannschaft. Hertha hat eigentlich nur Heimspiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Ausbuhen gebe ich dir aber ein Stichwort: Wichniarek aber wirklich berechtigt..


----------



## Camô (15. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab ich nie behauptet....
> da sind definitiv gute spieler bei.gar keine frage.und trotzdem war hertha die schlechteste mannschaft der Hinrunde und hat miserablen fussball gespielt....und da sag du mir nicht,das das nicht stimmt...
> und wenn ne eigentlich gute mannschaft so schlecht spielt such ich die Gründe dafür woanders.und da bleibt nur die Führunmgsriege, inclusive trainer,die die Mannschaft dorthin gebracht haben,wo sie jetzt steht...



Dieses Argument lass ich gelten, du hast diesbezüglich natürlich vollkommen recht. Nur war dein erster Wortlaut "... mit dieser Mannschaft ...". Denn allein vom Kader her sehe ich Hertha im soliden Mittelfeld der Liga.


----------



## Camô (15. April 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wichniarek aber wirklich berechtigt..



Einzelne Spieler auszupfeiffen find ich unter aller Sau, auch wenns Wichniarek ist, der ja vom ersten Spiel an so "willkommen" geheißen wurde. Der Junge hat nen mutigen Schritt gewagt und ist leider gescheitert. Das sollte man hinnehmen und gut ist. Ich bin immer wieder aufs Neue sauer wenn die halbe Ostkurve ihn ausbuht, wenn er eingewechselt wird. Spieler die öffentlich Fans kritisieren, oder anderweitig negativ auffallen kann man getrost auspfeiffen, sofern sie sich nicht entschuldigen.


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2010)

Noch 3 Spieltage und Bayern marschiert Richtung Meistertitel. Schalke legt vor, Van Gaal zieht nach. Nächste Woche wird es wieder spannend, denn Schalke kann sich eine Woche lang "ausruhen", die Bayern hingegen müssen gegen Lyon ran... 
Wenn sie eine ähnliche Leistung, wie beim 7:0 in Hannover zeigen, dann könnte es auch etwas mit Lyon werden. Auch wenn man sagen muss, dass Hannover heute gar nicht am Spiel teilgenommen hat und bei weitem kein Maßstab ist.
Dennoch hat Arjen Robben mal wieder gezeigt, warum Bayern für ihn 24 Millionen gezahlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. April 2010)

Dafür hat Bayern mit Hertha, Gladbach und Bochum wohl die einfacheren Gegner. Schalke spielt auch noch gegen Hertha aber muss dafür gegen Bremen und Mainz ran.

Ich würde es Schalke gönnen glaube aber nicht das sie es schaffen. Die Bayern spielen momentan einfach zu gut und nach dem CL Sieg gegen ManU hat die Mannschaft einen enormen Aufwind

Bayern ist auch nicht dafür bekannt sich in den letzten Spieltagen gegen einen Absteiger/Abstiegskandidaten die Meisterschaft zu versauen. Dafür sind eher so Clubs wie Hamburg oder Leverkusen bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bayern ist auch nicht dafür bekannt sich in den letzten Spieltagen gegen einen Absteiger/Abstiegskandidaten die Meisterschaft zu versauen. Dafür sind eher so Clubs wie Hamburg oder Leverkusen bekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das traurige ist, dass es bei Hamburg ja nichtmal um die Schale geht. Aber sich gegen so ne Karnevalstruppe wie Mainz den Euroleague-Platz zu versauen ist unter aller Kanone. Hoffmann und Labbadia müssen weg und ein Manager, der seine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe nicht damit kompensiert, dass er nur schwache Flachzangen als Trainer neben sich stehen lässt her. Der HSV braucht Konstanz. Gerade in der Vereinsspitze.

Ansonsten: 
Bayern wird wohl Meister und wird vermutlich das CL-Finale gegen Barcelona bestreiten (Und mit Pauken und Trompeten untergehen). Magath wird in Schalke gefeiert werden - er hat die Mannschaft so weit gebracht, wie sie kommen kann - Schale und Schalke sind zwei Begriffe, die nicht zusammenkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2010)

ui,hab mir mal die CL-Spiele von Lyon angeschaut und bin doch recht beeindruckt...denen ist das Halbfinale auch nich gerade geschenkt worden,denn wer in Liverpool 2:1 gewinnt und Real zu hause schlägt und bei denen 1:1 spielt,ist ein würdiger Gegner...da bin ich mal gespannt ob Bayern dort bestehen kann.udn wie die das wegstecken würden,wenn es dort seit vielen Spielen die erste Niederlage geben sollte...dann wird doch die Bundesliga wieder zur Nebenbaustelle udn alles konzentriert sich nur aufs Rückspiel...und dann auch noch am WE bei Gladbach ran.dem alten Angstgegner....naja,mal schauen...


----------



## Desdinova (19. April 2010)

Gegen Lyon ist eigentlich alles offen. Es ist zwar kein großer Name wie Barcelona oder Inter, aber mit dem aggressiven Pressing, das Lyon fast 90 Minuten durchhalten kann, ist Bayern diese Saison noch nicht richtig zurecht gekommen. Ein Selbstläufer wird das auf jeden Fall nicht.
Was mir aber Sorgen macht, ist Hertha am letzten Spieltag. Wenn die noch eine Chance haben den Relegationsplatz zu erreichen, werden die sich zerreissen und wie fit Bayern gegen Ende dann ist bleibt abzuwarten. Der Kader ist lange nicht mehr so breit wie noch vor 2 Jahren und so fit wie unter Magath sind sie auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. April 2010)

Also Barcelona ist keine Über-Mannschaft und Messi auch nur ein Mensch - so kann man es sagen nach der Niederlage gegen Inter Mailand. Klar gab es Fehlentscheidungen vor Allem gegen Barca, aber das soll die Leistung von Inter nicht schmälern, die clever nach vorn gespielt hat und höher hätte gewinnen können. Mal sehn, wie Mourinho seine Jungs fürs Rückspiel einstellt, denn nur wenn Barca in Spiellaune kommt drehen sie das Spiel. Und das kann man verhindern, wie gestern gezeigt. Bayern - Inter im Finale ? *grins*


----------



## Desdinova (21. April 2010)

Gestern hat man eben gesehen, wie man gegen Barcas Spielweise vorgehen muss. In der ersten viertel Stunde konnte Barcelona noch einigermaßen den Ball laufen lassen, dann aber hatten sie gegen das absolut gnadenlose Pressing kaum mehr eine Chance (das 0:1 ausgenommen). Inter hat auch gerade in der Defensive genau die richtigen Spieler, die bei aller körperlichen Härte immer noch ohne Foul auskommen. Das ist zwar wahnsinnig Laufintensiv (was man ab der 80. Minute gesehen hat), aber gegen Barcelona gibt es aktuell wohl kein anderes Mittel. Man muss ihr Spiel einfach früh zerstören und das ist Inter gestern grandios gelungen.
Über den nicht gegebenen Elfer kann man sich streiten und das 3:1 war wohl Abseits, aber allein in der ersten Hälfte wurde zweimal zu ungunsten von Inter Abseits gegeben, woraus durchaus auch Tore hätten fallen können. Aufs Rückspiel bin ich echt gespannt, mit dem 3:1 ist noch lange nichts gegessen.


----------



## shadow24 (21. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Gegen Lyon ist eigentlich alles offen. Es ist zwar kein großer Name wie Barcelona oder Inter, aber mit dem aggressiven Pressing, das Lyon fast 90 Minuten durchhalten kann, ist Bayern diese Saison noch nicht richtig zurecht gekommen. Ein Selbstläufer wird das auf jeden Fall nicht.
> Was mir aber Sorgen macht, ist Hertha am letzten Spieltag. Wenn die noch eine Chance haben den Relegationsplatz zu erreichen, werden die sich zerreissen und wie fit Bayern gegen Ende dann ist bleibt abzuwarten. Der Kader ist lange nicht mehr so breit wie noch vor 2 Jahren und so fit wie unter Magath sind sie auch nicht mehr.




gegen Lyon seh ich das ähnlich...unbequemer Gegner der wie gesagt ja auch die harten gegner Liverpool und real ausgeschaltet hat.wird richtig schwer...
in der Bundesliga kann man sich vielleicht auch ein bischen auf Schalkes Nerven verlassen(besonders bei denen von Neuer).die müssen zu Hause gegen Werder ran und für die geht das ja auch noch ums dicke Geschäft...wenn da Schalke strauchelt,dann könnte sich Bayern sogar ne Niederlage im letzten Spiel erlauben...
ich habe mehr bedenken wenn ich an das Gladbach-Spiel jetzt denke.vom Halbfinalspiel in der CL zum Auswärtsspiel in Gladbach in der Bundesliga ist ein laaanger Weg,den den Bayernprofis in der Vergangenheit sehr schwer gefallen ist...und dann möchte ich mal sehen wie die Bayern gucken, wenn sie heute gegen Lyon verlieren und sich gleich die nächste Niederlage in Gladbach abholen...


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2010)

24 Millionen für Robben? Danke an Madrid für das Schnäppchen, wir bringen ihn euch sogar zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1:0 hochverdient Lyon geschlagen, das hätte eigentlich hoch höher ausfallen müssen. Pranjic sehr gut, Contento gut als Linksverteidiger, Lahm auch sehr stark, Robben wieder mal Weltklasse und Tymo war auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das dämlichste: Die rote Karte gegen Ribéry... danke an den Schiri btw...


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 24 Millionen für Robben? Danke an Madrid für das Schnäppchen, wir bringen ihn euch sogar zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wohl wahr...Lisandro von Lyon hat genausoviel gekostet...und im ganzen Spiel einmal ne gute Aktion gehabt *g*



> 1:0 hochverdient Lyon geschlagen, das hätte eigentlich hoch höher ausfallen müssen.


Naja...2:0 oder 3:0 wär schon drin gewesen



> Pranjic sehr gut,


Mehr als sehr gut...absolut hervorragend...wo haben die den wieder ausgegraben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Contento gut als Linksverteidiger,


Super Spiel auf jeden Fall...dafür dass er noch nichtmal 10 Pflichtspiele bei den Bayern hat



> Lahm auch sehr stark,


Ich fand Lahm mittelmäßig, genau wie Schweinsteiger. Sie haben gezeigt, warum sie zu den besten deutschen Spielern gehören, aber mehr auch nicht.



> Robben wieder mal Weltklasse und Tymo war auch ganz gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man unterschreiben...warum wird Timoschtschuk eigentlich so wenig eingesetzt? Er gehört vom Potenzial her meiner Meinung nach zu den besten Bayern-Spielern




> Das dämlichste: Die rote Karte gegen Ribéry... danke an den Schiri btw...


Die einzigen, die darüber empört sind, sind glaube ich Bayern-Fans. Absolut vertretbare Rote Karte. Der Tritt alleine wäre Gelb gewesen, aber dass er auf dem Fußgelenk, wo schließlich wichtige Bänder sind, auch noch mit vollem Gewicht stehen bleibt UND sich auch noch abstößt ist mindestens dunkelst gelb - wenn nicht rot. Und ganz ehrlich: Besser als der Schiri, der 4 Meter entfernt steht und direkt auf die Szene schaut, kann man das nicht sehen.


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die darüber empört sind, sind glaube ich Bayern-Fans. Absolut vertretbare Rote Karte. Der Tritt alleine wäre Gelb gewesen, aber dass er auf dem Fußgelenk, wo schließlich wichtige Bänder sind, auch noch mit vollem Gewicht stehen bleibt UND sich auch noch abstößt ist mindestens dunkelst gelb - wenn nicht rot. Und ganz ehrlich: Besser als der Schiri, der 4 Meter entfernt steht und direkt auf die Szene schaut, kann man das nicht sehen.




jo,seh ich genauso...das war nicht nur dämlich von Ribery,sondern ein bewusster Angriff mit in Kauf nehmen von schweren Verletzungen des gegenspielers.jeder der mal Fussball gespielt hat weiss wie weh das da in der Gegend tut,zumal da der Schienbeinschützer auch nicht hilft,da dort die einzige Stelle ist,die mehr oder weniger ungeschützt ist...udn Ribery spielt nicht Kreisklasse C,wo der Horst seinen Gegenspieler da schon mal unabsichtlich trifft.Ribery ist Weltklassefussballer und Dribbelkünstler.so einer geht nicht so ungeschickt in den Gegner udn trifft ihn "aus Versehen" an der Stelle.das war echt mit Ansage.blöd nur für ihn das der Schiri direkt hinter ihm stand...
ob das den Bayern das Weiterkommen vermasselt hat wird sich im Rückspiel zeigen...auf alle Fälle aber keine schlechte Ausgangslage,denn Bayern ist IMMER für ein Auswärtstor gut.und wenn die das machen muss Lyon schon 3 Buden knipsen um weiter zu kommen.und soviel lassen sich die Bayern nich einschenken...


----------



## Desdinova (22. April 2010)

An der roten Karte scheiden sich die Geister. Ich persönlich spiele jetzt seit 20 Jahren Fußball und sehe auch viele nationale und internationale Spiele. Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht finde ich die rote Karte zu hart, aber darüber kann man sich eben streiten. In der Zeitlupe sieht die Szene einfach viel brutaler und berechnender aus, als sie in realer Geschwindigkeit passiert ist. Ribery legt sich eben den Ball vor, sprintet hinterher und Cris stellt sich bewusst in den Weg (auflaufen lassen). Was Ribery jetzt macht kommt an jedem Spieltag vielfach vor, er erwartet, dass Cris den Ball wegschlägt und hält für den Pressschlag die Sohle hin. Der Ball rutscht jetzt allerdings unter seinem Fuß durch und er trifft ihn am Schienbein und rutscht Knöchel runter. Wenn man sich die Zweikämpfe von van Bommel, Frings, Gattuso oder ähnlichen Spielern im Mittelfeld ansieht, kommen diese Situationen sehr häufig vor, mit dem Unterschied, dass sie dem Gegenspieler einfach nur auf den Fuß steigen, was seltenst Gelb gibt. In diesem Fall hatte Ribery einfach Pech, den Pressschlag noch abfangen zu wollen. Hätte er es schlauer gemacht und wäre einfach plump mit dem Körper in Cris reingelaufen, hätte ich mir sogar einen Freistoß für Bayern vorstellen können (wegen auflaufen lassen). Aber das ist halt auch nur meine subjektive Sichtweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt fand ich die Mannschaftsleistung aber Klasse und die Stimmung hat auch endlich mal gepasst. Bei den ganzen Schlipsträgern im Stadion ist das in München ja nicht selbstverständlich. Thomas Müller hätte ich allerdings ausgewechselt. Der wirkt auf mich einfach völlig überspielt und kraftlos.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. April 2010)

Eine klare Linie sollten die Schiris haben, und bei den Halbfinals war das nicht zu sehen. Und es war klar Gelb gegen Ribery und nicht glatt rot. Wir waren zu 7. Am gucken und nicht nur Bayern-Fans – und alle haben es nicht verstanden. Selbst Marcel Reif nicht, und der ist eig nicht der große Schiri-Kritiker. Ribery ist vorher nicht auffällig geworden, und es geht um s Finale, das ist kein Kaffeekränzchen gewesen. Finde ich sehr schwach, was da für Pfeifen die Halbfinals pfeifen oO


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich fand Lahm mittelmäßig, genau wie Schweinsteiger. Sie haben gezeigt, warum sie zu den besten deutschen Spielern gehören, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Kann man unterschreiben...warum wird Timoschtschuk eigentlich so wenig eingesetzt? Er gehört vom Potenzial her meiner Meinung nach zu den besten Bayern-Spielern



Zu Lahm: Fand ich nicht so. Er war hinten sehr sicher und hat in der zweiten Hälfte auch einige male stark nach vorne agiert. Schade, dass Müller den Ball nicht getroffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Tymo: Weil er zum Anfang der Saison noch nicht wirklich in Form war und das ist bei einem Team wie dem FCB schädigend... eigentlich schade, denn Tymo gehört auf jedenfalls zu den besten defensiven Mittelfeldspielern der Welt, wenn er in Form ist.


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> An der roten Karte scheiden sich die Geister.
> Ribery legt sich eben den Ball vor, sprintet hinterher und Cris stellt sich bewusst in den Weg (auflaufen lassen).




jo,da scheiden sich tatsächlich die Geister bei der Frage,aber ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das Ribery,der schon in den ersten 20 min ein paar Fehldribblings hatte und auch nicht gerade zart behandelt wurde von den Franzosen meiner Meinung nach schon etwas angesäuert war...udn jetzt hatte er im Duell mit drei Franzosen sich den Ball eigentlich zu weit vorgelegt und ich hab da schon etwas Frust bei ihm erkannt udn er steigt überdeutlich in den Kampf ein udn Chris kann sich auch nicht in Luft auflösen.da muss der Schiri in Sekundenbruchteilen ne Entscheidung treffen,während Millionen andere "Schiris" vorm Fernseher wutentbrannt ne schöne Zeitlupe aus drei Ansichten zur Verfügung haben und dem Schiri nen Totalausfall attestieren...man kann ne gelbe Karte in der Situation geben,aber man kann dafür auch ne rote Karte zeigen,denn der Zweikampf war fast am Mittelkreis und da muss man nicht so einsteigen wei Ribery es tat...


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Eine klare Linie sollten die Schiris haben, und bei den Halbfinals war das nicht zu sehen. Und es war klar Gelb gegen Ribery und nicht glatt rot. Wir waren zu 7. Am gucken und nicht nur Bayern-Fans – und alle haben es nicht verstanden. Selbst Marcel Reif nicht, und der ist eig nicht der große Schiri-Kritiker. Ribery ist vorher nicht auffällig geworden, und es geht um s Finale, das ist kein Kaffeekränzchen gewesen. Finde ich sehr schwach, was da für Pfeifen die Halbfinals pfeifen oO




genau deshalb weil die Schiris ne klare Linie pfeiffen sollen hat er Ribery Rot gezeigt,weil das seiner Meinung nach ein bewusster Angriff mit möglicher Verletzungsfolge auf den Gegenspieler war, wo noch nicht mal ansatzweise eine Torgefahr bestand, was zur Milderung der Strafe hätte führen können...
und Marcel Reif hat eh keine Ahnung und blubberte gleich los...aber nachdem er die Zeitlupe gesehen hatte,hat er auch ziemlich fix seine Meinung geändert udn sagte auch dann sehr schnell das eine rote dafür durchaus gerechtfertigt wäre....
und der Schiri ist im ganzen Spiel nicht weiter aufgefallen.hat ne klare ruhige Linie gepfiffen udn hat sich zu keinem Zeitpunkt von der anfänglichen Hektik und später von den aufgebrachten Fans irritieren lassen.und letztendlich hat er ja auch noch einem Franzosen Gelb-Rot wegen wiederholten Foulspiel gegeben...da haben wohl alle Fans geklatscht udn keiner wollte ne Wiederholung sehen ob das gerechtfertigt war...


----------



## Desdinova (22. April 2010)

Ja, wie gesagt, die Szene könnte man wohl ewig drehen und wenden, es gibt hier eben Indizien für - und gegen die rote Karte. Über den ganzen Abend gesehen fand ich den Schiri aber tatsächlich recht einseitig. Makoun haut Contento den Ellenbogen auf der Außenbahn ins Gesicht (Dunkelgelb), gibt nicht mal Freistoß. Lopez mäht Contento um (Gelb), gab auch erst nach langem überlegen überhaupt Freistoß. Reveillere rutscht mit beiden Beinen voran Olic um, gibt nur Freistoß und ist normal auch Gelb. Also Lyon war schon sehr gut bedient mit Herrn Rosetti, der auch zwei,- dreimal Nachtreten, wenn der Ball schon weg war, großzügig übersehen hat. Damit dürfte Bayerns Schiri-Glück-Pech-Konto wieder ausgeglichen sein, nach dem Hinspiel gegen Florenz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (22. April 2010)

Mit der roten Karte ist es echt ein heikles Thema. Hier schrieb Jemand, der Schiri müsse sich von Beginn an auf eine klare Linie festlegen. Das schafft er aber nicht, indem er nach 30 Minuten bei der ersten groben Situation den ersten Spieler vom Platz stellt. Man muss dort etwas Fingerspitzengefühl walten lassen. Punkt 1: Es war die 30. Spielminute des ersten Halbfinals. Punkt 2: Ribery ist vorher nicht negativ/ übermotiviert etc. aufgefallen. Punkt 3: Er war im Angriff. Hätte er mit einer ähnlichen Aktion versucht, einen Angriff von Lyon zu unterbinden, wäre es schon eher berechtigt gewesen, rot zu zeigen.
Meine Punkte sind natürlich strittig. Ich denke, dass Ribery letzten Endes mit einem Spiel Sperre, also im Rückspiel, ausreichend bestraft würde. Mein nächstes Anliegen ist ebenso schwer zu analysieren. Inwiefern kann man in diesem Spiel einen Italiener pfeiffen lassen? Guardiola beschwert sich gestern über einen portugiesischen Schiri, der womöglich mit Maurinho sympathisiert. Wie kann ein italienischer Schiri Bayern - Lyon pfeiffen, wenn der dankbarere Gegner wohl die Franzosen (aus Inters Sicht) wären? Heikles Thema, aber da kann die UEFA doch wohl eine bessere Schiedsrichterwahl treffen.


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Mit der roten Karte ist es echt ein heikles Thema. Hier schrieb Jemand, der Schiri müsse sich von Beginn an auf eine klare Linie festlegen. Das schafft er aber nicht, indem er nach 30 Minuten bei der ersten groben Situation den ersten Spieler vom Platz stellt.




vielleicht hat er ja gerade mit dieser Aktion sämtlichen neugierigen Tretern aufgezeigt was ihn erwartet udn hat damit das Spiel in sichere Bahnen gelenkt...
udn wieso schreibst du das er nicht seine Linie verfolgt hat??? er hat dem Franzosen innerhalb von 5 Minuten die Gelbe und die Gelb-Rote gezeigt...also wenn das nicht linientreu ist...er hat allen sofort gezeigt das er hart durchgreift und sich Respekt verschafft.wer weiss wenn da ein lascher Schiri gepfiffen hätte wie dann so ein brisantes und finanziell überaus wichtiges Spiel verläuft...

also ich kann wiedre aus eigenen Erfahrungen schreiben,das die Spiele am fairsten verliefen wo der Schiri sofort gezeigt hat wo es langgeht und nicht lang emit Karten gezögert hat...


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wer weiss wenn da ein lascher Schiri gepfiffen hätte wie dann so ein brisantes und finanziell überaus wichtiges Spiel verläuft...



So wie heute in Hamburg? Pfeifen wir bei Hamburg alles ab und bei Fulham nix. SO muss mans machen, nicht anders ._.


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2010)

Naja, den Schiri trifft keine Schuld, das Hamburg so scheisse gespielt hat und das haben sie nunmal. Null Ideen, kein Speed, keine Kombinationen und immer nur der Versuch mit Flanken in den Strafraum. So kannst gegen eine derart defensiv spielende Mannschaft wie Fulham nicht spielen.

Hamburg hat sich einlullen lassen und Fulham hat nun den Vorteil.

Um die 30. Spielminute hat Hamburg mal kurz gezeigt wie man spielen muss, als sie das Tempo erhöhten und sofort wurde Fulham anfällig aber Hamburg hat das nicht durchgezogen . Petric hat am Ende auch gezeigt wie man es macht, da wars aber schon zu spät.


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, den Schiri trifft keine Schuld, das Hamburg so scheisse gespielt hat und das haben sie nunmal. Null Ideen, kein Speed, keine Kombinationen und immer nur der Versuch mit Flanken in den Strafraum. So kannst gegen eine derart defensiv spielende Mannschaft wie Fulham nicht spielen.
> 
> Hamburg hat sich einlullen lassen und Fulham hat nun den Vorteil.
> 
> Um die 30. Spielminute hat Hamburg mal kurz gezeigt wie man spielen muss, als sie das Tempo erhöhten und sofort wurde Fulham anfällig aber Hamburg hat das nicht durchgezogen . Petric hat am Ende auch gezeigt wie man es macht, da wars aber schon zu spät.



Will Hamburg nicht besser machen als sie waren. Das Spiel war grausam ideenlos und von Fulham hervorragend ausgeführt. Trotzdem hat der Schiri teils klare Sachen nicht gepfiffen...da spricht bei mir allerdings auch der HSV-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (23. April 2010)

München wird Meister.
Und der BVB 3ter!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> München wird Meister.
> Und der BVB 3ter!!!!




also mit München würde ich dir noch recht geben,aber dritter wird,wenn die sich jetzt nich wirklich ganz blöd anstellen,Leverkusen,denn die haben 1 Punkt Vorsprung vor Dortmund und jetzt 2 Heimspiele nacheinander gegen Hannover und Hertha und zuletzt in Gladbach,für die es um nix mehr geht


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> soooo,jetzt mal das Restprogramm von Bayern und Schalke:
> Bayern(60 Punkte) hat folgende Spiele noch(meine Tips dazu)
> Bayern-Hannover 2:1=>63 Punkte
> Gladbach-Bayern 1:1=>64 Punkte
> ...



na,bis hierhin lag ich gar nich mal so falsch...mal sehen ob ich auch mit dem Rest recht behalte...


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

5:1? 5 zu 1?????? Können Hoffmann und Labbadia bitte sterben? o.0


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 5:1? 5 zu 1?????? Können Hoffmann und Labbadia bitte sterben? o.0



Tja, Labbadia hat genau das Gleiche gezeigt, wie voriges Jahr mit Leverkusen... Hinrunde hui, Rückrunde pfui...


----------



## Stancer (25. April 2010)

Wobei Hamburg noch das Euroleague Spiel in den Knochen hatte. Vielleicht lags ja daran.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wobei Hamburg noch das Euroleague Spiel in den Knochen hatte. Vielleicht lags ja daran.



Sie haben am Donnerstag scheiße gespielt, sie haben letzte Woche scheiße gespielt und sie haben vorletzte Woche scheiße gespielt...das letzte gute Spiel war in Lüttich. Kann man vom scheiße spielen und faul durch die Gegend laufen so erschöpft sein? -.-


----------



## Stancer (25. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sie haben am Donnerstag scheiße gespielt, sie haben letzte Woche scheiße gespielt und sie haben vorletzte Woche scheiße gespielt...das letzte gute Spiel war in Lüttich. Kann man vom scheiße spielen und faul durch die Gegend laufen so erschöpft sein? -.-



Sowas ist sogar weit aus anstrengender als ständig zu siegen. Wer selber mal in einer Mannschaft gespielt hat weiss wie hart es ist aus einem Formtief zu kommen. Reitet man dagegen auf einer Siegesserie spielt es sich schon fast wie von selbst.
Moral ist das zauberwort und Hamburg hat momentan keine Moral und mir jeder Niederlage wird die Mannschaft mehr unter Druck gesetzt, womit es noch schwieriger wird.

Ich find die Leute zu lustig, die nur solange zu ihrer Mannschaft halten wie sie Siege einfährt aber wehe sie verliert einmal. 

Ich kenne genug solcher Leute. Als Düsseldorf damals von der 1. Liga in die Oberliga durchgereicht wurde kehrten auf einmal alle der Mannschaft den Rücken. Manche gaben sogar noch nicht einmal mehr zu, das sie jemals Fans waren. Und genau die gleichen Leute erzählen mir heute, das sie schon immer Düsseldorf Fans waren, jetzt wo sie in der 2.Liga oben mitspielen.

Hat mit dem ganzen zwar nicht wirklich was zu tun, denn ich halte Labbadia auch für einen schlechten Trainer aber es gehört auch mal dazu, das eine Mannschaft schlechte Phasen durchmacht.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Ich darf doch wohl als Fan angepisst sein wenn meine Mannschaft schlecht spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ja, hast scho recht...sie sollten echt den Laberdia schnell kündigen, das sollte einen Moral-Schub geben.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

Bayern


Trozdem wird werder sie im DFP Pokal schlagen hoffe ich^^


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2010)

Tja und völlig überraschend feuert der HSV den Labbadia...
Naja, ob der nächste Saison in der 1. Liga ne Festanstellung bekommt? Ich glaub nicht so recht daran...


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja und völlig überraschend feuert der HSV den Labbadia...
> Naja, ob der nächste Saison in der 1. Liga ne Festanstellung bekommt? Ich glaub nicht so recht daran...




wahrscheinlich nur für die Hinserie


----------



## Desdinova (26. April 2010)

Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man nächstes Jahr Meister werden will, holt man sich Labadia für die Hinrunde und Christian Gross für die Rückrunde.


----------



## Xarasus (26. April 2010)

das is wohl wahr! mit labbadia war das ja bei bayer so ähnlich!

achja...SCHALKE wird meister!


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

FINALÈ OHOOOOOO!
Der FCB im Finale der CL - nur noch die Frage: gegen wen? Inter o. Barca? Spannend...
Meistertitel wird auch noch klargemacht und der DFB Pokal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

wer gegen gladbach fast verkackt wie ist es dan mit bochum 
die haben schonma den string an den hals gelegt von bayern und schalke wird 

*triumphieren und gegen bremen wird auch nix 
*

*
*


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wer gegen gladbach fast verkackt wie ist es dan mit bochum
> die haben schonma den string an den hals gelegt von bayern und schalke wird
> 
> *triumphieren und gegen bremen wird auch nix
> *



Joa Schalke, die haben ja nicht maln Meisterbalkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nächstes Jahr holen die sich nen Dortmunder ins Team... so kann man es auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Bremen ist auch nicht gerade spielstark, besonders nicht, wenn Bayern weiterhin so stark spielt. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Würde Schalke so weit oben stehen, wenn sie dieses Jahr international dabei gewesen wären? Niemals...


----------



## Stancer (27. April 2010)

Man muss bei diesen Kellermannschaften aufpassen. Es heisst nicht umsonst, das ein in die Ecke gedrängtes Tier am agressivsten ist.

Manche Mannschaften spielen die ganze Zeit um die Nichtabstiegsplätze aber wenn es drauf ankommt setzen sie ungeahnte Kräfte frei und werden unberechenbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW : Lyon - Bayern 0:3 .... leider total langweilig das Spiel, weil absolut einseitig. Lyon hat eine vollkommen falsche Taktik gewählt und ist einfach nur harmlos. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. April 2010)

tja lyon tut mir leid aber das böse gewinnt ja immer -.- 
und wegen den keller gegner gebe ich stance absolut recht 
und ist doch egal ob meister balkon oder nicht wer brauch den schon der ist ja nur zur macht
dargestellt und coole typen brauchen sowas net die feiern mit uns auf der straße wie es sitte ist oder ^^


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2010)

Starkes und überzeugendes Spiel der Bayern. Taktisch perfekt aufgestellt, spielerisch haben alle 100% gegeben - veridenter Sieg gegen harmlose Lyoner.
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Warum Gelb gegen Cris? Kann man geben, aber ansich ist das Foul weder taktisch noch sonderlich heftig...der Platzverweis war unnötig...wobei Lyon sich wirklich selbst übertroffen hat...im Hinspiel hat Wichtigster Spieler Nummer 2 immerhin 3 Minuten für Gelb-Rot gebraucht, der wichtigste ging in gerade einmal einer Minute vom Platz *g*

Insgesamt kann man sagen:
Ich gehe nun relativ fest von einer Meisterschaft für den FCB aus. Gerade Hordlerkiller kann man sagen: Gladbach ist einer der Angstgegner für den FCB, da tun sie sich klassischerweise schwer...im Gegensatz zu Bochum, die da eher eine Schützenbude sind. Schalke muss dagegen gegen Werder ran...was sich als etwas zu harter Tobak entpuppen könnte - genau wie für Bayern im DFB-Pokalfinale. Die Hertha hat nix mehr zu gewinnen, der FCB die Meisterschaft, Mainz ist durchaus ein knackiger Gegner...von der reinen "Sachlage" gehe ich von 2 Siegen für Bayern aus, wogegen eine Niederlage bei Bremen und ein knapper Sieg bei Mainz stehen - womit der FCB Meister wird.
Das Triple bleibt ihnen dennoch verwehrt, weil der DFB-Pokal an Werder geht. Bei der Champions League bin ich mir nicht sicher, kann mir aber da einen Sieg der Bayern gut vorstellen.

Hoffen tu ich nur noch auf einen Sieg des HSV in Fulham übermorgen...und dem damit verbundenen Gewinn der Europa League (Heimspiel...Hamburg...Labbadia weg...Sieg.)


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> soooo,jetzt mal das Restprogramm von Bayern und Schalke:
> Bayern(60 Punkte) hat folgende Spiele noch(meine Tips dazu)
> Bayern-Hannover 2:1=>63 Punkte
> Gladbach-Bayern 1:1=>64 Punkte
> ...



ich werd nicht müde meine fast schon prophetischen Tips vom 12.04. heranzuziehen und bin mir gerade nach dem Erfolg von Bayern gestern um so sicherer, dass Bayern die Meisterschaft für sich entscheidet udn das die letzten beidne Spiele auch (fast)so vom Ergebnis her verlaufen werden...
nur wennn Werder auf Schalke gewinnen sollte, dann könnte es auch sein das der letzte Spieltag für Schalke und Bayern etwas entsppannter verlaufen wird und sich vlt sogar ein unentschiedne odre Niederlage der beiden Teams einschleichen könnte...


----------



## .Strohhut (28. April 2010)

Bayern wird Meister. Ganz klar. :-)
Freu mich dann auch schon auf die Meisterfeier und das ganze Freibier. =D


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2010)

Gala-Vorstellung der Bayern in Lyon, noch 4 wichtige Spiele, Triple lockt immer noch, DAS ist Spannung pur ! GEIL ! Habe alle Spiele live verfolgt und werde es weiterhin tun ! Und danach noch WM – super Sommer !! **grins**


----------



## Seridan (28. April 2010)

Denke auch das es Bayern machen wird.




Off Topic:




Was haltet Ihr von der Sperre für Ribery? Er wird drei Spiele Gespert...

Quelle!


----------



## Wolfmania (28. April 2010)

zu Ribery: ich fand, daß es keine rote Karte war, also ist die Sperre auch ein Witz für mich. Aber so ist es halt. Man plante eh das Finale ohne ihn – bin nur gespannt ob er nächste Saison noch bei den Bayern ist…


----------



## Seridan (28. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> zu Ribery: ich fand, daß es keine rote Karte war, also ist die Sperre auch ein Witz für mich.


sehe ich genau so.





Hm...naja mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung das man auch gut auf ihn verzichten könnte. Wenn man sich das Spiel gestern angeschaut hat, hat man eigentlich nicht bemerkt das er gefehlt hat.


----------



## EisblockError (28. April 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Sperre für Ribery? Er wird drei Spiele Gespert...
> 
> Quelle!



Ich finde die Sperre einfach nur lachhaft


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

das für und wieder zur roten Karte hatten wir ja schon durchgekaut...wenn der Schiri in seinem Bericht geschrieben hat das er ihm volle Absicht bei dem Fouk unterstellt hat dann können die durchaus so entscheiden...
aber mittlerweile denk ich nicht nur das er nicht gefehlt hat,sondern das sie mit ihm sogar SCHLECHTER gespielt hätten...seit Robben da ist passt Ribery auch nich mehr wirklich in das System...und Olic darf sich doppelt freuen.denn er spielt für Ribery udn hat das mehr als verdient im Finale aufzulaufen und nicht nur wegen seiner drei Tore gestern,denn er ist ein Profi der sich auch wie einer verhält und nicht nur guckt wo er am meisten verdient und sich wie ne beleidgte Diva verhält wenn er mal klare Worte zu hören bekommt...Olic ist für mich seit langem die klar bessere Wahl als Ribery.blitzschnell,immer am ackern  und immer torgefährlich...


----------



## Wolfmania (29. April 2010)

So, nix Barcelona – 70 Min. Überzahl und nur ein Tor geschafft…freue mich auf ein spannendes Finale.


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2010)

jo der Lehrer gegen sein Schüler...
das wird wohl schon spannend aber auch total taktikgeprägt.aber ich mach mir keine Sorgen...Bayern macht immer ein Tor.weiss gar nicht wann Bayern das letzte mal kein Tor geschossen hat.muss schon lange her sein.da guck ich doch gleich mal nach... 

edit: so nachgeschaut...das letzte mal wo Bayern kein Tor geschossen hat war beim 0:0 in Stuttgart im Oktober letzten Jahres


----------



## Braamséry (29. April 2010)

Bayern gewinnt diese Saison noch genau 4 Spiele!

Noch fragen?


----------



## Wolfmania (29. April 2010)

und wieder ein Trainer weg – Bochum – und das 2 Spieltage vor Schluß – nächster Gegner Bayern…was das bringen soll…


----------



## Stancer (29. April 2010)

Och, oftmals bringt ein neuer Trainer zu Beginn erstma frischen Wind in die Mannschaft und sorgt für Motivation. Kann sich also durchaus positiv auswirken.

Und zur CL : Naja glaube ob Barca oder Inter ist relativ egal gewesen. leichte Gegner gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und wer CL gewinnen will muss die beste Mannschaft haben.Durchmogeln ist nicht.
Denke Bayern und Inter werden sich nichts schenken. Auf Weltklasse Niveau können beide spielen.


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2010)

so,hab das HSV-Spiel  gestern mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge betrachtet,denn auf der eine Seite find ich es schade das eine deutsche Mannschaft so knapp vorm Finale scheitert,aber auf der andere Seite traf es genau die richtigen...diese charakterlosen Legionäre,die total ehrlos gegen ihren Trainer gespielt haben udn tatsächlich Arbeitsverweigerung praktiziert haben,hätte ich eigentlich nicht nach der Vorstellung in Hoffenheim ein Ertfolgserlebnis für diese Saison gegönnt...man muss sich das mal vorstellen:da stehen 11 hochbezahlte Profis da in Hoffenheim aufm Platz,die Millionen oder zumindest hunderttausende Euros im Jahr nach Hause schleppen udn machen einfach nix!!!!jetzt muss man sich mal vorstellen wir Normalsterblichen am Arbeitsplatz würden dem Chef einen Tag lang Arbeitsverweigerung bieten...also eine Abmahnung wäre glaub ich die geringste Strafe die wir erwarten dürften...udn was ist bei denen?die werden ja nicht mal mit Geldentzug bestraft...ein echter Sauhaufen ist das...aber da hat der Fussballgott diesmal ein perfektes Szenario errichtet:eine Halbzeit lang waren die Hamburger mit den Gedanken schon im Finale udn dann folgte die Bestrafung...jetzt können sie sich richtig vom Schicksal gef... fühlen,die armen Millionäre...


----------



## Wolfmania (30. April 2010)

Ja es ist immer schlecht, wenn die Mannschaft gegen den Trainer spielt. Doch gestern hätten sie gewinnen müssen, das war kein großer Gegner. Sehr schwach, auch van Nistelroy hatte in der letzten Minute die Chance – normalerweise macht der sowas rein. Naja, wird bestimmt wieder n holländischer Trainer kommen zum HSV…


----------



## Razyl (1. Mai 2010)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Der FC Bayern München holt sich zum 22. Mal die Schale! Schalke bleibt "nur" Platz 2, was ja schon eigentlich über den eigenen Ansprüchen ist. 3 Punkte Rückstand und 17 Tore Unterschied, das ist nicht mehr zu schaffen.

Und der erste Absteiger steht nun endgültig fest: Die Hertha verabschiedet sich in die zweite Liga! Bye, bye! Hannover rettet sich vorerst auf den 15. Platz, dank eines Hammerspiels gegen Gladbach. Und nun wird es noch spannend um Platz drei: Derzeit sieht es für die Bremer sehr gut aus und ich denke, die schaffen das auch.

Bayern kann sich nun im Grunde auf das DFB Pokalfinale und auf das CL-Finale konzentrieren


----------



## Camô (1. Mai 2010)

man scheiße hertha ist abgestiegen aber was denkt sich der ramos in der 92. minute mit diesem VERKACKTEN pass bitte??? Dreck, scheiße, alles kacke, ich werd mich heute so abschießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2010)

Also schalke muss mit 18 toren gewinnen ...
und bayern verlieren...

das schreit nach Absprache am nächsten Spieltag ;D


----------



## boonfish (1. Mai 2010)

Ich denke der Thread kann geschlossen werden^^ 

Glücklwunsch an die Bayern, sie habens verdinent. 
Ich freue mich schon auf Tripple!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: 
Und "Das Leben ist hart wir sind hertha!" kann man jetzt wohl auch streichen, denn das Leben hat eindruckvoll beweisen, dass es doch härter ist. 
lol


----------



## Falathrim (1. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also schalke muss mit 18 toren gewinnen ...
> und bayern verlieren...
> 
> das schreit nach Absprache am nächsten Spieltag ;D



So wie heute bei Hannover - Gladbach?


----------



## Stancer (1. Mai 2010)

Naja gz Bayern, auch wenn ichs ihnen nicht gönne.


----------



## Tabuno (1. Mai 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> man scheiße hertha ist abgestiegen aber was denkt sich der ramos in der 92. minute mit diesem VERKACKTEN pass bitte??? Dreck, scheiße, alles kacke, ich werd mich heute so abschießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man die Chancen nicht nutzt... naja ich freu mich schon auf Paderborn und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gesagt Werder wird Schalke putzen






Die sollen sich ma bei Werder bedanken die Bayern!!


----------



## Braamséry (2. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt Werder wird Schalke putzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achwas. 

Selbst wenn Schalke gewonnen hätte, hätte Bayern gg Hertha gewonnen und wäre verdient Meister geworden!

1/3 is schon geschafft


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2010)

Naja jetzt sind St. Pauli und K'lautern und vlt Augsburg in der ersten Liga. Wird die 1. Liga halt ne Dorfliga. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mich für K'lautern freue.


----------



## nemø (2. Mai 2010)

SANKT PAULI !!!!! 2011


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Wo ist Hansa? :<


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Mai 2010)

Olé FC Bayern !! Und am Wochenende bin ich in München am Marienplatz – Prost !!



 Aber erklärt mir mal folgendes: Schalke wird 2. und alle feiern Magath – vor einigen Jahren wird Schalke 2. und der damalige Trainer Slomka wurde gefeuert…Sinn ???


----------



## Falathrim (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja jetzt sind St. Pauli und K'lautern und vlt Augsburg in der ersten Liga. Wird die 1. Liga halt ne Dorfliga.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



St. Pauli das Dorf, ichs sehs auch so...weißt du überhaupt was St. Pauli ist? (:


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2010)

Freu mich besonders für Pauli. Das gibt immer nette Derbies.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Mai 2010)

PAULIIIII!111elf


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wo ist Hansa? :<



Rostock? Die stehen am Ende der zweiten Liga und relativ nah am Abstieg... eigentlich schade für die Mannschaft :<


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> St. Pauli das Dorf, ichs sehs auch so...weißt du überhaupt was St. Pauli ist? (:


Hamburg? :< Ein Dorf eben.. Sind wir mal genauer, ein Hamburger Stadtteil.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rostock? Die stehen am Ende der zweiten Liga und relativ nah am Abstieg... eigentlich schade für die Mannschaft :<



Dafür das sie mal Erstligist waren auf jeden Fall

Edit: Nächtes Jahr wünsch ich mir Aachen als Aufsteiger


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja jetzt sind St. Pauli und K'lautern und vlt Augsburg in der ersten Liga. Wird die 1. Liga halt ne Dorfliga.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber "Dorfvereine" in der 1. Liga mit relativ ordentlichen Fußball, anstatt die Rumpel-Hertha mit einer katastrophalen Heimbilanz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Rostock? Die stehen am Ende der zweiten Liga und relativ nah am Abstieg... eigentlich schade für die Mannschaft :<



Naja...wie die Fans, so die Spieler.
Fans = Faschos
Spieler = habens verdient abzusteigen bis in den Keller der Dorfklassen


----------



## Tabuno (3. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lieber "Dorfvereine" in der 1. Liga mit relativ ordentlichen Fußball, anstatt die Rumpel-Hertha mit einer katastrophalen Heimbilanz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Augsburg mit ordentlichem Fußball? Ich glaube du hast das Spiel gestern nicht gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Augsburg mit ordentlichem Fußball? Ich glaube du hast das Spiel gestern nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, wegen einem Spiel kann man wahnsinnig viel beurteilen... es ist Saison-Ende Tabuno, da geht den meisten Teams auch langsam die Luft aus und es wird nicht mehr schön gespielt, sondern möglichst effektiv, egal wie. Das die Hertha noch Lust und Laune hatte lag wohl vor allem an der Hinrunde...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTMZ9q-6GwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pente (3. Mai 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Augsburg mit ordentlichem Fußball? Ich glaube du hast das Spiel gestern nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey nichts gegen den FC Augsburg. Ich zitiere einfach mal den Kommentator vom DFB Pokal-Spiel Werder Bremen gegen FC Augsburg: "der FC Augsburg ist momentan sowas wie der FC Bayern der zweiten Liga" und ja das kann man durchaus so stehen lassen. Augsburg hat eine gute Saison hinter sich und wird, sofern sie das Relegations-Spiel gewinnen, verdient aufsteigen. Und, dass sie vor Mannschaften der 1. Liga keine Angst haben brauchen, haben sie bereits mehrfach gezeigt. Den 1. FC Köln schlugen sie ja auch völlig verdient mit 2:0 im DFB Pokal.

PS: Ja ich bin Augsburger und durchaus zufrieden mit der Leistung unseres Vereins dieses Jahr!


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> PS: Ja ich bin Augsburger und durchaus zufrieden mit der Leistung unseres Vereins dieses Jahr!



Ich bin auch zufrieden mit eurer Leistung. Und ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sie das Relegationsspiel gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (3. Mai 2010)

*Zur allgemeinen Bitte die Umfrage zu entfernen und einen eigenen Fußball-Thread darauß zu machen:*
Ich werde diesen Thread nun schließen. Der deutsche Meister der 1. Liga steht schon fest und somit ist das Ganze im Grunde erledigt. Wenn ihr euch weiter über Fußball austauschen wollt startet bitte ein eigenes, allgemein gehaltenes, Thema hierzu.

@Rayzl: du kommst doch garnicht aus Augsburg, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

